# Pictures of you smoking a cigar



## Tarks

I thought it would be fun to share pictures of ourselves smoking cigars. It would be nice to put a face to the names out there as well.

Anyhow, this is a pic of me back in 2004 in Havana, Cuba. I remember this day like it was yesterday. The guys hung out outside at this bar smoking cigars and drinking beer while the gals were out shopping.


----------



## karmaz00

let me see if i can dig through my cuba pic as well. keep the theme going :0


----------



## longburn

Tarks said:


> I thought it would be fun to share pictures of ourselves smoking cigars. It would be nice to put a face to the names out there as well.
> 
> Anyhow, this is a pic of me back in 2004 in Havana, Cuba. I remember this day like it was yesterday. The guys hung out outside at this bar smoking cigars and drinking beer while the gals were out shopping.


Yeah yeah...rub it in:nono: I would kill my mama for a real cuban cigar.Ok...since mothers day is coming up maybe I wouldn't go that far but that is sweet. You look like a man with no worries kicked back smoking that thing and surrounded by empty bottles with tropical foilage in the background

I hope one day us Americans can re live that adventure as well.My dad smoked cigars and I got his stash when he died and he had a few Cubans in his box left over that were pre embargo.That really brings back memories.I hope one day I can smoke one and re live that.

But i'll get the wife to take a picture of me smoking some nice domestic and post on here.


----------



## Vinnie

This is a picture of me and my buddy Glenn, I'm on the right also known at the BIG GU...

We were at Coppola Winery a few years back. This is before they got stuck up and starting charging $25 just to drive into the parking lot.

It was a very good day!
Vinnie


----------



## Scott W.

I'm on the right smoking the Oliva V, my friend Todd is on the left smoking a RP Connecticut.


----------



## casadooley

In the Number 10 Saloon in Deadwood, SD


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I am smoking the Opus X Chili Pepper


----------



## Patrick B

Here's a picture of me enjoying a Nub after catching a few largemouth with my buddy Jason on a fishing/gator hunting trip last year in Okeechobee.


----------



## docruger

it was a nice night for a padilla 68 and the making of a fresh dog rocket.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II after it had been raining on me all day! I'm still a bit soaked when I took these pics. I was determined to get a cigar in that day.


----------



## darkninja67

Me taking a PSP2 down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Tarks

Nice to see some faces...The good the bad and the ugly!! I would be the ugly of course. lol. Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## Tarks

baddddmonkey said:


> Smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II after it had been raining on me all day! I'm still a bit soaked when I took these pics. I was determined to get a cigar in that day.


By far the best avatar! Now give me some more cowbell. Gotta have more cowbell!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hey! I just saw this thread for the first time. Fun stuff!

I will look and see if I have something to post... :smoke:


----------



## J.C.

Here's one I took of myself when I was working for De Beers Diamonds Exploration in Northern Ontario in 2006. I was there for 4 weeks and this was my "halfway point" cigar. Unfortunately it was a piece of crap that I got from the local B&M before I left home...


----------



## baddddmonkey

Smokin on an Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado. It was amazing! Check out the review I did here: Oliva Serie V


----------



## jerseysmoker

Just got done smoking a JR cigar knock off of a monti#2. I'll tell you for the money as a everyday smoke you can't beat it for a bundle of 20 I think I paid 35-40 bucks.


----------



## tx_tuff

Me last October, yeah its not my reg haircut LOL:rockon:


----------



## Tarks

Ha! I love the mohawk Frank. Awesome.


----------



## DBCcigar




----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## Chewer D

Enjoying a cigar and a glass of Maker's Mark.


----------



## eboniknight

Chillin' with a Pedermo Slow Aged. :usa:


----------



## tzaddi

A self portrait taken during the *Grindstone Cigar Club* annual retreat.


----------



## Cigary

Yep,,,that would be Dave alright. Don't know how you can see him with all that smoke in his SUV



DBCcigar said:


>


----------



## Cigary

A great cigar in Madeira, Portugal










A great cigar in Rome at the Coliseum


----------



## Tarks

Nice pictures Gary. I was in Italy in October last year. What a great country!


----------



## DBCcigar

Cigary said:


> A great cigar in Madeira, Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great cigar in Rome at the Coliseum


That's good 'ole Gary for sure....


----------



## fiddlegrin

Fun Stuff Guys!

Thanks

I finally ordered a camera to replace the one that failed...


----------



## Cigary

Tarks said:


> Nice pictures Gary. I was in Italy in October last year. What a great country!


Thx Jeff,,,,we went in Dec. of 2007 and had the best time as we went on a Transatlantic Cruise leaving from Rome. We went 4 days early to tour Italy and it is amazing,,we had the best time there and rented a scooter for those days and the weather was perfect,,,,we toured wineries in the Tuscany Valley that was just incredible. We will go back again for sure! There are more photos in my profile,,,you'll for sure recognize the pics of Italy.


----------



## Jack Straw

Now that's a stache.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Classic!


----------



## bdw1984

enjoying an oliva MB 3


----------



## Dom

ME:


----------



## baddddmonkey

I still enjoy this thread. 

I may post a picture here tonite...Until then...

Here is a BUMP!


----------



## Tarks

Thanks Ben. I was hoping that this thread would come back to life.


----------



## Rubix^3

This was taken at Merchants NY Cigar Bar in February. I'm not this grainy in person.


----------



## bilingue23




----------



## baddddmonkey

Padron '64 Anny!


----------



## cp478

bilingue23 said:


>


crystal lake? watch out for jason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew s

Here is a pic a buddy took of me from his phone.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

A backyard herf when my brother-in-law and father-in-law came up to visit from Florida.










(L to R) Me, Marc, and Frank

Also Marc and me in our "early years"










:biglaugh:
........:biglaugh:
................:biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull

here are a few from my Iraq deployment



















AND!!! The best cigar of the deployment... the one I smoked about 3 hours before I boarded the plane that took my ass out of there.. Oliva O Bold!


----------



## stanthetaxman

...and it's good to have you back "home", Nick!


----------



## mlbar1153

My buddies and I at our local cigar event. Having a great time. I'm holding the Dos XX.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Me on the patio with a NUB.


----------



## ca21455

Great pics guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tarks

bump!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Blaylock said:


> A backyard herf when my brother-in-law and father-in-law came up to visit from Florida.
> 
> Also Marc and me in our "early years"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biglaugh:
> ........:biglaugh:
> ................:biglaugh:


Classic!! Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaahaaaahaaaa!

Nice use of the cigar bands too!ound:ound:ound:

.


----------



## tx_tuff

Me on July 4th.


----------



## Bill Brewer

Smoking an Opus X at an event.


----------



## Criminal

tzaddi said:


> A self portrait taken during the *Grindstone Cigar Club* annual retreat.


Hey, that's me - fifth from the left in the Opus X hat!


----------



## Tarks

Come on fellow Puffers. Get out the cameras and post some pics!!! Don't be shy!


----------



## Fro

I can't post links or images yet, but I'll have 'em up once my post count reaches high enough! Unless someone wants to post 'em for me :smokin:


----------



## baddddmonkey

I agree! I hope this thing gets going again. I've been sick lately so I haven't smoked much. Only 2 cigars in the past 3 weeks! Ahhh its torture haha


----------



## mlbar1153

Me smoking a CAO America on July 5th in Pagosa Springs, CO.


----------



## Tarks

You sure look comfortable there Paul!! Ahhhh, thats feels good.


----------



## bilingue23




----------



## fuente~fuente

:lol::lol::lol:

Nice!!!


----------



## shuckins

smoking a short story


----------



## tx_tuff

Ron is Sam Leccia's brother LOL.


----------



## fuente~fuente

I won't bore you fella's with a pic of me, but... Here is a couple funny ones of my wife trying out my Cohiba on our last cruise.

I don't think she enjoyed it as mmuch as I did.:lol:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Hey Jason, My girlfriend makes the same face as your wife when she tries my cigars! The only one she didn't make that face with was the Padron Anny '64....go figure haha.


----------



## P_Roberts

Cell phone pics on myself 








and the wife


----------



## bilingue23

Jason-Cute wifey! :yo:


----------



## fuente~fuente

bilingue23 said:


> Jason-Cute wifey! :yo:


Thanks Josh... Nice middle finger!:lol:

I would like to think of myself as a good lookin' dude, but...Truth is, I probably married way out of my league.:caked:


----------



## bilingue23

fuente~fuente said:


> Thanks Josh... Nice middle finger!:lol:
> 
> I would like to think of myself as a good lookin' dude, but...Truth is, I probably married way out of my league.:caked:


thanks. :lol:


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Patrick B

My buddies son, my daughter, and myself at the Memorial golf tourney in Columbus, Oh this year.


----------



## NSPz

I mostly smoke when I got some meat on the grill


----------



## KINGLISH

I need to go to the gym. Can you smoke a Cigar at the gym? HAHA


----------



## Tarks

Haha! I don't think so but damn I need to hit the gym too! I'm just too lazy. lol.


----------



## Nickerson

fuente~fuente said:


> I won't bore you fella's with a pic of me, but... Here is a couple funny ones of my wife trying out my Cohiba on our last cruise.
> 
> I don't think she enjoyed it as mmuch as I did.:lol:


LOL

That 2nd pic is so damn funny. Classic.


----------



## mrsmitty

NSPz said:


> View attachment 29884
> 
> 
> I mostly smoke when I got some meat on the grill


What you got on the grill?


----------



## Fro

NSPz said:


> View attachment 29884
> 
> 
> I mostly smoke when I got some meat on the grill


It's a great combination!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Note to self: Before pouring that third dram of scotch, hide all cameras.


----------



## NSPz

mrsmitty said:


> What you got on the grill?


Rib Eye for wife and T-Bone for myself, potatoes and mushrooms in the tin foil


----------



## NSPz

Herf N Turf said:


> Note to self: Before pouring that third dram of scotch, hide all cameras.


I drink Hennessy with my smoke stacks, i heard a good scotch goes well.


----------



## eyesack

Here's a pic of my sister and I on our recent family vacation to Alaska. This is on the cruise ship Sapphire Princess in the Churchill Lounge. I was thoroughly enjoying an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 (they called it some hyped up sounding Anniversary something or other, but judging by the band and the taste, I think it was a sun-grown 858... It was spicier than a regular 8-5-8 if that makes any sense, and had the green/red Gran Reserva band, and the bartender removed the cedar sheath so I could examine the wrapper. I think that last part is why it was a sun-grown). Food, Family, and a Fuente! What more could I ask for?


----------



## edogg

Enjoying an evening smoke.:rockon:


----------



## Stinkdyr

Dona Flor robusto in Bahia, Brazil. And a waaaaaaaaaaay overpriced USD100.00 Cohiba at a hotel in Sao Paulo. Give me the Dona Flor any day. Oh, and I will gladly take a side order of Fernanda Motta with that!


----------



## Tarks

Oh baby! Come over here.


----------



## thebayratt

Me and Jonathan Drew with a JdN. Bought that box and have enjoyed them more and more each day.


----------



## Stinkdyr

Tarks said:


> Oh baby! Come over here.


yep, she is just SMOLDERING hot isn't she! Unfortunately, the reality in Brazil is, chix like her are few and far far between. Most are blubbery, just like here!


----------



## Habanolover

Me on the left and Trey(gamecock) on the right. This was during the 2nd Annual Myrtle Beach Herf & Surf


----------



## Habanolover

L -R Gene(genesawiz), Jim(pakrat) me, Chris(cadillac) chillin on the beach










Me on the grill (Filet Mignon and ribs)


----------



## NSPz

Man, Grill looks great. SC is where I am from. Speaking my language, I am from Florence visit The beach alot growing up. Man, nice to see. I will smoke a Carolina Cigar, it is a place in Fort Walton, Florida.


----------



## cp478

man that is not fair. 

why did you have to show the gratuitous grill shot!


----------



## baddddmonkey

WOOO!! Cuban Saint Luis Rey!


----------



## Tarks

Glad you enjoyed the SLR Ben. Ever had a Party 898? If not, put it on the list.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Tarks said:


> Glad you enjoyed the SLR Ben. Ever had a Party 898? If not, put it on the list.


Actually never heard of it haha. I'm not too familiar with any CC's. If that is even a CC brand. Only heard of the the usual bigger names, Cohiba, RyJ, Bolivar and so on.


----------



## Habanolover

Ben, he is talking about a Cuban cigar called the Partagas 898. They can be phenomenal.


----------



## Tarks

Sorry Ben. I should have been more specific. The Partagas 898 is the best cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## Bigtotoro

An ever so slightly out of focus shot of me looking confused while trying to take the first pic with my new iPhone.

I envy you, Ben.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Time to update this thing! Heres a few from the past week. Hoyo Dark Sumatra, RP OWR, and Cubao Maduro!


----------



## fiddlegrin

mlbar1153 said:


> Me smoking a CAO America on July 5th in Pagosa Springs, CO.


Is that a "Room Raiders" sweatshirt I see you wearing?

Cool! :cowboyic9:


----------



## fiddlegrin

P_Roberts said:


> Cell phone pics on myself
> and the wife


It looks like yall are having fun! :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Patrick B said:


> My buddies son, my daughter, and myself at the Memorial golf tourney in Columbus, Oh this year.


I _know_ you had fun there! What a hoot!:lock1:


----------



## fiddlegrin

NSPz said:


> View attachment 29884
> 
> 
> I mostly smoke when I got some meat on the grill


Nice work Dieson!

I give you a 8 on style and a 10 on concentration! 

We can perceive that you are a vet griller :thumb:

Thanks for sharing:cowboyic9:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Herf N Turf said:


> Note to self: Before pouring that third dram of scotch, hide all cameras.


Words to live by! :biglaugh: Where were you the other night when we needed to hear the voice of reason?!!

Say Don, with a user name like yours I would guess we would be seeing some pics of you on a golf course... Are ya gonna whip em out? :beerchug:


----------



## fiddlegrin

NSPz said:


> I drink Hennessy with my smoke stacks, i heard a good scotch goes well.


Aye that it does... but Hennessy is grand!

Cheers!


----------



## fiddlegrin

eyesack said:


> I was thoroughly enjoying an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Food, Family, and a Fuente! What more could I ask for?


Nice going Isaac! What a fun trip!

Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin

madurolover said:


> Me on the left and Trey(gamecock) on the right. This was during the 2nd Annual Myrtle Beach Herf & Surf


*The gratuitous Kilt Shot!!!! ipe:*


----------



## fiddlegrin

madurolover said:


> L -R Gene(genesawiz), Jim(pakrat) me, Chris(cadillac) chillin on the beach
> 
> Me on the grill (Filet Mignon and ribs)


*Oh My My!!*

*Oh Hell Yes!!*

*Nice work Sir!!! :hungry:*

*.*


----------



## fiddlegrin

baddddmonkey said:


> WOOO!! Cuban Saint Luis Rey!


Allright Ben!!!

Glad to see that you are feelin better and able to spark one!! :chk

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

I sparked an R+J Toro on a golf course yesterday but..... no pics....


----------



## SmoknTaz

madurolover said:


> Me on the grill (Filet Mignon and ribs)


Makes me hungry everytime I see this, damn you ML!


----------



## baddddmonkey

DPG My Father. Tasty!


----------



## casadooley

Road trip


----------



## eyesack

Haha, I like the car/cigar theme... Will have to take one too!


----------



## TX_toker

CAO Gold Torpedo in the backyard


----------



## TX_toker

NSPz said:


> View attachment 29884
> 
> 
> I mostly smoke when I got some meat on the grill


Yea, that's the way to do it now.


----------



## thebayratt

Just starting off a Puros Indios I got in a prize from 8ball917.


----------



## Neighbor




----------



## Tarks

Great pics. Keep them coming guys! I guess I need to contribute. I'll post a pick this week!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Was looking around on facebook and found a picture of me from May, 2007! Look at me trying to be cool smoking a machine made Garcia Y Vega haha. I think that night me and my room mates smoked through 2 5-packs of those a long with a bunch of White Owl Peach and Grape cigars. After that I got into Acid's, and then I took a year hiatus when it started to get cold outside...Then got into CAO flavors and Acid's again. And eventually, bought a Cohiba Black and Partagas Black. And the rest is history baby!


----------



## Bigtotoro

From grapes to habanos in a year. Wow.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Haha, actually it was 2 years. That picture was from May 2007.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tried a grape cigar from my buddy on the golf course about a year ago out of sheer curiosity... It was like smoking Dimetapp cough syrup.:lol:

He's moved on to green apple.... Won't even try one of mine.:ask:


----------



## Tarks

That means more cigars for you!!!


----------



## fizguy

Blowin some smoke rings on my patio


----------



## Tarks

Cool picture. I like the smoke ring!


----------



## fizguy

Tarks said:


> Cool picture. I like the smoke ring!


Thanks, I get bored when there are no friends to smoke with!


----------



## cp478

nice, i can't get a smoke ring going to save my life!


----------



## GJProductions

:bounce:In the heart of Boston.


----------



## Tarks

Now that is one big ass cigar!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

John Gonzalez, VP Sales, me and Jose' Don Pepin Garcia at a Pepin Event @ Empire Cigars, June 2009


----------



## shuckins

torching a BBMF...and yes it was GREAT!!!


----------



## SmokeRings

wow man, I am envious shuckins.
great pics guys


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## gjcab09




----------



## eyesack

That's relaxation right there!


----------



## tx_tuff

Not smoking a Drac but a Drac smoking LOL


----------



## HU1844SMOKER




----------



## baddddmonkey

Glad to see this thread is back alive!


----------



## fiddlegrin

tx_tuff said:


> Not smoking a Drac but a Drac smoking LOL


Bwah-huhahuhahuhahahaahaaahaaahaaaahaaaaa________!!! :evil:


----------



## bilingue23

Smoking a Calle Ocho connecticut. Dont laugh. I have to say i REALLY enjoy this smoke. Not very many cigars i want to nub, but this is one of them. And the price is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Demasoni

Smokin a Brazilia. Do you know how hard it is to take a picture of yourself with an iPhone?!?! I was tapping the screen like crazy before I finally hit the shutter "button".


----------



## Demasoni

TX_toker said:


> CAO Gold Torpedo in the backyard


Haha a little smoke in the eye creates the most badass look. Clint Eastwood's legendary squint was actually due to the cigar smoke, no lie!


----------



## eyesack

Update: Got a haircut and ready for work! Will work for cigars!









It's so beautiful out, and I haven't had a chance to have a cigar for the past week since I've been sick! Finally feeling better, and I figured since I'm actually awake during this bright and shiny day, I'd treat myself to the Puros Indios Viejo that was given to me by Teoulennon! What an awesome stick to start my rotation back up!


----------



## SmokeRings

on my way to work


----------



## jessejava187

me smoking a upmann corona major


----------



## zeavran1

I'm smoking a cc courtesy of Steve (Rodeo). A tasty Jose L Piedra.


----------



## Demasoni

Smoking my first Opus. Running outta sticks fast...


----------



## bs240

Girl Friend caught me right before i lit it 




got to love the Texas Flag in the Garage lol


----------



## DRSTHEMAN

wife and i in vegas....


----------



## DRSTHEMAN

one more of my hot ass wife


----------



## bs240

DRSTHEMAN said:


> one more of my hot ass wife


What I would do to get my girl to Smoke a Cigar... Congrats Dan


----------



## mrsmitty

Cigar Model?


----------



## Tarks

bs240 said:


> What I would do to get my girl to Smoke a Cigar... Congrats Dan


Yummy! And I'm not talking about the cigar.


----------



## southoz

here are a few pics of me and a cao cameroon robusto, relaxing after a birthday party


----------



## eyesack

I've been exiled to the garage! Listening to the game while nubbing the last of a very tasty RP Vintage '90 thanks to DomerTheFrog. Thanks Pat! It was awesome! and GO PHILLZ!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

eyesack said:


> I've been exiled to the garage! Listening to the game while nubbing the last of a very tasty RP Vintage '90 thanks to DomerTheFrog. Thanks Pat! It was awesome! and GO PHILLZ!!!!!


Ahahahaha love the vice grips!


----------



## R10

commonsenseman said:


> Ahahahaha love the vice grips!


Wait til he hits the oil on the vice grips - an added taste!


----------



## holmes711

Great pic Isaac! Brothers will do anything to get that last puff. lol


----------



## dj1340

The vice grips are classic!!


----------



## jaq6plus

Recent trip to England with my husband, went on a beautful country walk and enjoyed this cigar. Husband does not smoke and he was taking the shot anyway!


----------



## jeepthing

Keep in mind this is at a hogroast and I had been playing beer pong for a couple of hours. LOL


----------



## mlbar1153

My buddy and I enjoying some Perdomos at our local dive watching the game with the wives. The wives wanted to hold our cigars for the pic.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Here's one of me.:biggrin:


----------



## ekengland07

It wasn't my favorite cigar, but it'll do.


----------



## eyesack

R10 said:


> Wait til he hits the oil on the vice grips - an added taste!


lol nah, I torched the grips before I used them to a:burn out any creepy-crawly things and b: burn off any grease left over from breaking stuff on my car LOL! I kinda wish they'd make a used-motor-oil flavored cigar though... Yum ahaha!

Nice pics guys, and that Puros Indios; I know that Teedles also said he didn't enjoy it as much, so give the regular line a shot! I love them! I'll try the piramide tonight though.


----------



## ekengland07

eyesack said:


> lol nah, I torched the grips before I used them to a:burn out any creepy-crawly things and b: burn off any grease left over from breaking stuff on my car LOL! I kinda wish they'd make a used-motor-oil flavored cigar though... Yum ahaha!
> 
> Nice pics guys, and that Puros Indios; I know that Teedles also said he didn't enjoy it as much, so give the regular line a shot! I love them! I'll try the piramide tonight though.


Thanks for the suggestion. Will do.


----------



## jeepthing

jeepthing said:


> Keep in mind this is at a hogroast and I had been playing beer pong for a couple of hours. LOL


OOPs moved the pics


----------



## GJProductions

Just had a Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro, it was veryyyyyy good!


----------



## eboniknight

Just chilling out after work with a Perdomo 10th Anniversary maduro robusto.


----------



## Juicestain

Here's a pic smelvis snapped of my ugly mug earlier today.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

A pic taken in my new PT Cruiser Ltd Edition in August. Wish it was still nice enough outside to do this now!


----------



## eyesack

Nurse_Maduro said:


> A pic taken in my new PT Cruiser Ltd Edition in August. Wish it was still nice enough outside to do this now!


It's always nice enough outside to do that, silly! I usually bundle up in like 4 layers to go out on drives in this weather =D


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

eyesack said:


> It's always nice enough outside to do that, silly! I usually bundle up in like 4 layers to go out on drives in this weather =D


Yeah, but if the cops see you driving around with the top down in 30 degree weather, they tend to pull you over and make you walk a straight line! :bounce:


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Here ya go ..


----------



## gjcab09

Just another night in paradise!


----------



## Hermit




----------



## Stevins

Hey Hermit, that's pretty pimp!


----------



## R10

I somehow doubt that pic was taken in Ascension Parish.


----------



## McCleod

R10 said:


> I somehow doubt that pic was taken in Ascension Parish.


Reminds me of an area just east of Moab, Utah, on the river!


----------



## Tarks

Windigo and myself enjoying a VSG Sorcerer.


----------



## McCleod

bilingue23 said:


> thanks. :lol:


My friends call that "out kicking your coverage!"


----------



## Hermit

R10 said:


> I somehow doubt that pic was taken in Ascension Parish.


Grand Canyon, on a rafting trip.
I brought enough cigars for anyone
who wanted one; every night was a _herf_.


----------



## Cigary

Nurse_Maduro said:


> A pic taken in my new PT Cruiser Ltd Edition in August. Wish it was still nice enough outside to do this now!


Love the shirt!


----------



## Qball

My nightly ritual before bedtime


----------



## NSPz

I remember seeing a thread about leaving the band on or off whilst smoking, majority of the pics everyone has the band on. I to like leaving the band on til I can easily remove it for my little cigar band book.:dude:


----------



## Qball

NSPz said:


> I remember seeing a thread about leaving the band on or off whilst smoking, majority of the pics everyone has the band on. I to like leaving the band on til I can easily remove it for my little cigar band book.:dude:


I take mine off when I get about 1/2 way to 2/3 through


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

NSPz said:


> I remember seeing a thread about leaving the band on or off whilst smoking, majority of the pics everyone has the band on. I to like leaving the band on til I can easily remove it for my little cigar band book.:dude:


It depends on how fresh a stick it is. If it's been aged a while, I'll probably slide it off before I torch it to keep it from moving around while I'm trying to smoke. If I've just bought it, I'll wait until it gets about an inch away from the band, to let the glue heat up a bit. Makes it much easier to get off, and there's less risk of tearing the wrapper.

(and Thanks, Gary!  )


----------



## tobacmon

Man----:whip:


----------



## tobacmon

Look below------------------------


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

tobacmon said:


> Man----:whip:


You kind of threw me a little on that one, Paul. I was gonna comment on your uber hotness, but then I realized a cigar was missing from the pic. 

(EDITED TO ADD -after Paul changed the much better picture to the one he has now) D'oh! You did that on purpose! LMAO!!!


----------



## tobacmon

Nurse_Maduro said:


> You kind of threw me a little on that one, Paul. I was gonna comment on your uber hotness, but then I realized a cigar was missing from the pic.
> 
> Are you maybe looking for http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/258333-random-photo-day-thread.html ?
> 
> (EDITED TO ADD -after Paul changed the much better picture to the one he has now) D'oh! You did that on purpose! LMAO!!!


ah rah--I messed up--


----------



## tobacmon

Here it is!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

tobacmon said:


> Here it is!


Wow...you are one sexy mf. I _love_ the way you're working that hose.

Oh wait....sorry, I was looking behind you.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Smoking a Cain F @ The Maduro Room, Lexington, SC


----------



## dustinhayden

At the Bull Market Restaurant & Taverna Smoke Out with Lite Um Up Cigars smoking a Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto and a La Flor Dominicana Coronado Toro.


----------



## Midian

Okay I'll play. I believe I'm smoking a Fuente Canone here.


----------



## commonsenseman

Midian said:


> Okay I'll play. I believe I'm smoking a Fuente Canone here.


Badass!!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Midian said:


> Okay I'll play. I believe I'm smoking a Fuente Canone here.


Nice!! The only thing missing is the bottle of Jack Daniel's in the other hand!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Cool smoke pattern I got about an hour ago while "researching" my latest review (The Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp Toro).


----------



## Tarks

Saturday afternoon herf with Jason (karmaz00)


----------



## cp478

Midian said:


> Okay I'll play. I believe I'm smoking a Fuente Canone here.


Are you Boone?
Nightbreed, gotta love clive barker!


----------



## Tarks

Another online herf with the boys. Smoking a Camacho Triple Maddy. One word for this gar...terrible.


----------



## karmaz00

agree just didnt do anything for me....this experience was not so good...


----------



## Tarks

I am done wasting money on nc's unless I know I really really love them. Nothing but cc's for me big boi.


----------



## karmaz00

2nd that homes


----------



## Tarks

Lets have a big nc sale for our nc whore friends. I have a few hundred that I know I will never smoke.


----------



## karmaz00

mee toooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Midian

cp478 said:


> Are you Boone?
> Nightbreed, gotta love clive barker!


You have destroyed our refuge...this was inevitable, no home is forever. You must rebuild what you've destroyed. You must find me, heal me. Save me from my enemies. You are no longer Boone...you are _Cabal_...


----------



## audio1der

Tarks said:


> Lets have a big nc sale for our nc whore friends. I have a few hundred that I know I will never smoke.


Or you could make a few kick-arse noob welcome packages. they go over VERY well for guys that want them :angel:
(not asking for any; I did this save for 6 that I was gifted that I actually wanted to smoke, klast year)


----------



## Tarks

audio1der said:


> Or you could make a few kick-arse noob welcome packages. they go over VERY well for guys that want them :angel:
> (not asking for any; I did this save for 6 that I was gifted that I actually wanted to smoke, klast year)


Good idea!


----------



## jessejava187

Tarks said:


> Another online herf with the boys. Smoking a Camacho Triple Maddy. One word for this gar...terrible.


 I would agree with you on that, yuk


----------



## fuente~fuente

jessejava187 said:


> I would agree with you on that, yuk


I third the yuk...

Guess that's why there's a whole humi @ my B&M full of stuff though... Different strokes for different folks huh?:thumb:

That ones not for me...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

fuente~fuente said:


> I third the yuk...
> 
> Guess that's why there's a whole humi @ my B&M full of stuff though... Different strokes for different folks huh?:thumb:
> 
> That ones not for me...


This is so bumming me out. The Triple Maddy is the one stick I've been dying to try since they first announced it.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Nurse_Maduro said:


> This is so bumming me out. The Triple Maddy is the one stick I've been dying to try since they first announced it.


You may like it John... I know some guys who love em...

Apparently just not Tarks, Jesse, & myself.:tongue1:


----------



## eyesack

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Yeah, but if the cops see you driving around with the top down in 30 degree weather, they tend to pull you over and make you walk a straight line! :bounce:


And if they do that, I tell 'em, "hey man, I like my cars like I like my women: Tight bodied, good handling, and topless." haha


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

fuente~fuente said:


> You may like it John... I know some guys who love em...
> 
> Apparently just not Tarks, Jesse, & myself.:tongue1:


I've seen a lot of poor reviews here...you guys are just the latest!

(LOL at eyesack


----------



## danmcmartin

Ok, here's my contribution. Oh wait...is that GQ on the phone? Play Girl? Field and Stream?

Anyway...here I am fishing at Pyramid Lake, Nevada smoking a Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Tasted blah, but I have a cold and everything tasted like that. I actually fished too! I didn't just mess around with the camera to try and get that cool smoking action shot.

See the fishing thread here.


----------



## Jack Straw

Didn't like the Triple Maduro??? What are you guys smoking!?!?

Oh wait...

:lol:

(Nurse Maduro, if you like a deep rich maduro, it is a must smoke)


----------



## fuente~fuente

Jack Straw said:


> Didn't like the Triple Maduro??? What are you guys smoking!?!?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (Nurse Maduro, if you like a deep rich maduro, it is a must smoke)


I tried Andrew... I really tried.:tongue1:

I need to give another a go...

I mean... I'm a maddie guy!!! Triple Maduro!!!! To me that's heaven!!!

And then..........._yuk..._


----------



## fuente~fuente

Is it sacreligous to smoke a Fuente in a Tatuaje shirt?:tongue1:

Hope not... Sorry Pete!


----------



## Jack Straw

fuente~fuente said:


> I tried Andrew... I really tried.:tongue1:
> 
> I need to give another a go...
> 
> I mean... I'm a maddie guy!!! Triple Maduro!!!! To me that's heaven!!!
> 
> And then..........._yuk..._


Hey man everyone's tastes are different - I'm not a huge maduro guy, but I like em! :bounce:


----------



## Montano

Happy Turkey Day to all !!


----------



## Demasoni

I'm lovin this thread, keep it going fellas!


----------



## MrMayorga

Here's a pic of me enjoying (and I do love this cigar) a Camacho Triple Maduro for a long ash contest.










And here is the results of my quest.


----------



## Juicestain

Very impressive ash there Dan


----------



## mrsmitty

MrMayorga said:


>


Thats what my learning curve looks like.

Impressive ash tho :smoke2:


----------



## bs240

Demasoni said:


> I'm lovin this thread, keep it going fellas!


agreed


----------



## 8ball

Killing an Oliva v lancero in my man cave a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## eyesack

8ball917 said:


> Killing an Oliva v lancero in my man cave a couple of weeks ago:


Those are tasty smokes!

And Dan bro, you know... I hear there's a pill for that now a days! :rofl:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Nice calender Eric! :lol:


----------



## eyesack

danmcmartin said:


> Ok, here's my contribution. Oh wait...is that GQ on the phone? Play Girl? Field and Stream?
> 
> Anyway...here I am fishing at Pyramid Lake, Nevada smoking a Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Tasted blah, but I have a cold and everything tasted like that. I actually fished too! I didn't just mess around with the camera to try and get that cool smoking action shot.
> 
> See the fishing thread here.


Haha Dan, it looks like you're exhale-puff is puffing out the clouds in the sky!


----------



## andrew s

Eric you need to change your calander to December


----------



## fuente~fuente

andrew s said:


> Eric you need to change your calander to December


Yes... Then take another pic, & repost. Ecspecially if December is better.


----------



## andrew s

fuente~fuente said:


> Yes... Then take another pic, & repost. Ecspecially if December is better.


December is Nice, I have the same Calendar. :madgrin:


----------



## WaxingMoon

Me, down in the shop.... Montecristo Purito... Tasty Treat!!!


----------



## bilingue23

Smoking a Fuente Anejo Shark, and a Rocky, cannot remember which one. Both were taken on our honeymoon in Mexico. I want to go back! It's a blizzard here in IL.


----------



## cdowden3691

*Me and my awesome hunting dog Radar...*










*
Now THESE are some BIG SMOKES.... Custom rolled just for us!! Sweet! *










*... and a NUB*










*... and last but not least, a CAO Monster... Surprisingly good for such a unique cigar. Thanks Tim Ozgener!*


----------



## ekengland07

cdowden3691 said:


> Me and my dog Radar...


That is a good looking dog. Quick question though... how much deer corn is back there? You raising a herd?


----------



## fuente~fuente

Great photo Cliff!!!:lol: Good looking little buddy beside you there in the first one!!! :nod:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Quote) Me and my awesome hunting dog Radar...*

Great to see you and your buddy :thumb:

*Now THESE are some BIG SMOKES.... Custom rolled just for us!! Sweet! *










All we can say to that is;

*DAAAMMMMMMN____!!! :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....*

*.*


----------



## Trev

Great pics man!
What kinda cigar is Radar smoking?


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Yeah, winter is really fun. That 2nd pic is from my the view of my smoking chair.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Yeah, winter is really fun. That 2nd pic is from my the view of my smoking chair.


wow you got a lot more snow than i did. damn heavy snow too. Bah Humbug


----------



## Wiseguy1982

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> wow you got a lot more snow than i did. damn heavy snow too. Bah Humbug


3

Actually, the stuff you see piled in front of the door is higher than the rest in the background. It just looks worse than it is.


----------



## cdowden3691

Trev said:


> Great pics man!
> What kinda cigar is Radar smoking?


Thanks! Radar is smoking a high quality "Chewgar". Chewgars Ugly Bones and Pawtato Chips

*Radar likes them for sure! He's my great hunting buddy... *


----------



## Trev

Nice, Radar's a good lookin fella!


----------



## mrsmitty

Haha that's great chewgars


----------



## cdowden3691

ekengland07 said:


> That is a good looking dog. Quick question though... how much deer corn is back there? You raising a herd?


*Maybe... LOL...*


----------



## jessejava187

Smoking a Cain habano


----------



## tmanqz

Jesse, you are really the white biggie smalls.


----------



## bilingue23

Wiseguy1982 said:


> 3
> 
> Actually, the stuff you see piled in front of the door is higher than the rest in the background. It just looks worse than it is.


Dude, you are from Machesney? I am originally from Rockford, most of my family still lives there. Small world.


----------



## jeepthing




----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

bilingue23 said:


> Dude, you are from Machesney? I am originally from Rockford, most of my family still lives there. Small world.


 dude you live in crystal lake?!?! im in lake zurich. hop and a skip. :rotfl:


----------



## bilingue23

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> dude you live in crystal lake?!?! im in lake zurich. hop and a skip. :rotfl:


haha! I am in Lake Zurich on occasion for inspections and whatnot. Small world!

On that note, we need to get a northern IL herf going! Somewhere inside, out of this arctic cold!


----------



## MrMayorga

eyesack said:


> Those are tasty smokes!
> 
> And Dan bro, you know... I hear there's a pill for that now a days! :rofl:


Pill? Pill you say??? I don't need no stinkin' Pill!!! :nono: :rotfl:


----------



## MrMayorga

andrew s said:


> Eric you need to change your calander to December


Why Miss November (Tancy let me tickle your fancy) was my favorite!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

bilingue23 said:


> Dude, you are from Machesney? I am originally from Rockford, most of my family still lives there. Small world.


Sweet man!



bilingue23 said:


> haha! I am in Lake Zurich on occasion for inspections and whatnot. Small world!
> 
> On that note, we need to get a northern IL herf going! Somewhere inside, out of this arctic cold!


I still recommend Rudy's here in Rockford.


----------



## bilingue23

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Sweet man!
> 
> I still recommend Rudy's here in Rockford.


Thats actually where i usually go when i'm in rockford and want to smoke a stogie inside. Listening to the older guys in there is comedy.


----------



## Jenady




----------



## 1911-Neil

Once I get a few more posts in, I'll get a pic up. I'm not sure what the qualifying mark is.


----------



## Jenady

1911-Neil said:


> Once I get a few more posts in, I'll get a pic up. I'm not sure what the qualifying mark is.


Only 30.


----------



## 1911-Neil

I guess I'll have to get a little more active then. :lol:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

bilingue23 said:


> Thats actually where i usually go when i'm in rockford and want to smoke a stogie inside. Listening to the older guys in there is comedy.


Indeed, especially if you have Larry AND Gene there together. :laugh:


----------



## Flugplatz

Let's see if this works. Here is my Pic, edited on a Mac!


----------



## Flugplatz

Let's see if this works. Here is my Pic, edited on a Mac!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Burning one of the new Fuente Magnum R's... YUMMY!!!:thumb:

These could end up being one of my go to's. :nod:


----------



## WaxingMoon

Burning a Illusione 68 at my B&M...


----------



## KASR

Pictures say it all!


----------



## KASR

Holy cow! Found some more!


----------



## eyesack

My best friend and I smokin on some MC Afriques for my bday! The Opus will wait. Tonight it was bittersweet as it's was my bday, but he's leaving for Japan for school on Monday for 5 weeks. The only one of my non-puff friends that doesn't mooch and actually "gets" my love of tobacco.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

here i am


----------



## confednet




----------



## Mante

Wife & I. R & Y Short Churchill & a Macanudo Maduro Ascot.
View attachment 49370


View attachment 49371


----------



## quesadilla

WaxingMoon said:


> Burning a Illusione 68 at my B&M...


----------



## Tarks

Picture taken in the LCDH in the Partagas factory in Havana. I am smoking a Monte Sublime.


----------



## bilingue23

At the casino about to smoke this Sol Cubano Artisan, celebrating my wife and i's birthdays. It looks better than it tastes. haha. \]


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

bilingue23 said:


> At the casino about to smoke this Sol Cubano Artisan, celebrating my wife and i's birthdays. It looks better than it tastes. haha. \]


hotel room, Boc Chika Wow wow Chicka chicka wow wow


----------



## cedjunior

Old picture I had on my cellphone for whatever reason. I don't remember what I was smoking, but I know it was a maduro.


----------



## bilingue23

ninjaturtlenerd-haha, i wish! It was myself and my wife. My sister, her boyfriend, my sister in law, and bro in law, all in the same room! So nothing like that going on unfortunately. Just lost half my money and got drunk!

On that note, what do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow? 

Brown-chicken brown cow, haha. That joke is funnier when told in person.


----------



## Herf N Turf

All I can say is, you guys make cigars look pretty


----------



## Mante

bilingue23 said:


> On that note, what do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow?
> 
> Brown-chicken brown cow, haha.


 Oh Cmon Josh! That was sad. :r Good thing I like sad. LMAO.


----------



## bilingue23

Tashaz said:


> Oh Cmon Josh! That was sad. :r Good thing I like sad. LMAO.


Hahaha, it is a lame joke, but for some reason i find it funny! :noidea: :lol:


----------



## travowen

Roan Mt. Shelter on the AT. Last New Years at 4*, the champagne was freezing into chunks. see profile pic. Smoking a cold Camacho SLR.


----------



## Tarks

travowen said:


> Roan Mt. Shelter on the AT. Last New Years at 4*, the champagne was freezing into chunks. see profile pic. Smoking a cold Camacho SLR.


Hahahaha! You think that is cold? Come to Winnipeg in middle of winter.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tarks said:


> Hahahaha! You think that is cold? Come to Winnipeg in middle of winter.


I was in the Peg about 10 years ago for Christmas and I still get the shivers every time I hear Winnipeg.


----------



## Tarks

Herfing with Smokntaz, Pitbulljimmy and blueyedbum this afternoon.

I am smoking a Trinidad T Robusto, Smokntaz is smoking a Cuban farm rolled, Pitbulljimmy is smoking a Carlos Torano Sig Robusto, and blueyedbum is having a Gurka Empire. Look at the ash on that Gurka!!!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Sweet... Our E-herfs rock... and I am now subscribed to this thread!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking a RASCC now.


----------



## Cadillac

madurolover said:


> L -R Gene(genesawiz), Jim(pakrat) me, Chris(cadillac) chillin on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the grill (Filet Mignon and ribs)


That was a good time that BBQ. I'm booked for this Summer too so git ready to fire 'er up!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cadillac said:


> That was a good time that BBQ. I'm booked for this Summer too so git ready to fire 'er up!!!


The Filet Mignon and ribs look awfully familiar. :tongue1:


----------



## Scott W.

MMMMM, looks like a tasty grill!


----------



## bilingue23

Smoking a Cugine, love this cigar! Only $1.50 apiece too. Got the ash to almost 4".


----------



## bilingue23

Here it is. Sorry for the ginormous pics, having issues trying to resize them.


----------



## cubicdissection

Josh, I'd never be able to tell from your headshot that you have such a big ash!
:jaw::lol:

OK, now that I talked shit, here's a pic of me herfin' away.


----------



## bilingue23

Well it was longer when i took a closeup of the cigar. And once again i apologize for not being able to resize the pic of my ugly mug.

:smash: :dunno: ound:


----------



## Justy P

My brother and me on New Year's Eve... I'm on the Right... We're smoking Gurkha Blue Steels.


----------



## Depa

I don't _always _look like this; sometimes my shirt has sailboats on it!








(You can't tell by looking at it, but I'm on a bluff overlooking the ocean)


----------



## GTCharged

Tarks said:


> Herfing with Smokntaz, Pitbulljimmy and blueyedbum this afternoon.
> 
> I am smoking a Trinidad T Robusto, Smokntaz is smoking a Cuban farm rolled, Pitbulljimmy is smoking a Carlos Torano Sig Robusto, and blueyedbum is having a Gurka Empire. Look at the ash on that Gurka!!!


Wait, e-herfs?

Where do you get on it? I'll have to buy a webcam soon and get on it, so I actually get to talk to people while smokin'.


----------



## SmoknTaz

GTCharged said:


> Wait, e-herfs?
> 
> Where do you get on it? I'll have to buy a webcam soon and get on it, so I actually get to talk to people while smokin'.


How to eherf/members list :smoke2:


----------



## DarrenMaduro

Please excuse my washed out look - I am absolutely shattered.

Not long enjoyed a Cohiba Esplendidos, final third is to die for.


----------



## unsafegraphics

A pair of photos of my on my honeymoon cruise. (One year ago!)
I look alot different now, but these pics are some of the first of me smoking a cigar. 

The first pic is actually my first cigar ever (a courvoisier cognac tubo).

The second is a cc, the name of which I do not remember.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Me on the porch with my Pit Bulls... Yes they're wearing jackets, yes that's a bit gay... But nobody calls animal control about an Unleashed Unmuzzled Pit Bull in a winter jacket!! :thumb:


----------



## Titans

pitbulljimmy said:


> Me on the porch with my Pit Bulls... Yes they're wearing jackets, yes that's a bit gay... But nobody calls animal control about an Unleashed Unmuzzled Pit Bull in a winter jacket!! :thumb:


Shame how our provincial government really dropped the ball on the whole pit bull ban; does nothing but create bad connotations on the breed and does nothing to discourage poor animal ownership. Its the owners, not the animals which should pay.

Good looking dogs you have!


----------



## SmoknTaz

pitbulljimmy said:


> Me on the porch with my Pit Bulls... Yes they're wearing jackets, yes that's a bit gay... But nobody calls animal control about an Unleashed Unmuzzled Pit Bull in a winter jacket!! :thumb:


Man's best friend, a cigar and a cup of Timmys. What more can you ask for. :tu


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Thanks Adam... you're right too... I'm a firm believer in "Punish the deed, not the breed"... but a few bad apples spoils the bunch.

Kenny... You know it brother!


----------



## CajunMaduro

CELEBRATING A SAINTS SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONSHIP!!! Just after the game The BEST CIGAR experience I have ever had. A 1926 80th Anniversary Paddy. A PERFECT END TO A HISTORIC DAY.


----------



## smelvis

CajunMaduro said:


> CELEBRATING A SAINTS SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONSHIP!!! Just after the game The BEST CIGAR experience I have ever had. A 1926 80th Anniversary Paddy. A PERFECT END TO A HISTORIC DAY.


No shit Dave, The troops swept the board, I am still amazed!


----------



## s_vivo

A picture of my Grandfather and I having a puff after Christmas lunch 2007 in New Zealand. My Grandfather was 88 at the time, would still put away more booze than me and not wake up with a hangover. He turns 91 this year and still going strong. Who knows what the hell we were smoking??? And who cares it's not often that three generations get together for a smoke, my dad was also sitting across from us and out of frame in this shot.


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> A picture of my Grandfather and I having a puff after Christmas lunch 2007 in New Zealand. My Grandfather was 88 at the time, would still put away more booze than me and not wake up with a hangover. He turns 91 this year and still going strong. Who knows what the hell we were smoking??? And who cares it's not often that three generations get together for a smoke, my dad was also sitting across from us and out of frame in this shot.


That's great Scott, I envy you all!


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> A picture of my Grandfather and I having a puff after Christmas lunch 2007 in New Zealand. My Grandfather was 88 at the time, would still put away more booze than me and not wake up with a hangover. He turns 91 this year and still going strong. Who knows what the hell we were smoking??? And who cares it's not often that three generations get together for a smoke, my dad was also sitting across from us and out of frame in this shot.


Now ya gotta love that!


----------



## harley33

s_vivo said:


> A picture of my Grandfather and I having a puff after Christmas lunch 2007 in New Zealand. My Grandfather was 88 at the time, would still put away more booze than me and not wake up with a hangover. He turns 91 this year and still going strong. Who knows what the hell we were smoking??? And who cares it's not often that three generations get together for a smoke, my dad was also sitting across from us and out of frame in this shot.


Great picture and story.


----------



## southoz

s_vivo said:


> A picture of my Grandfather and I having a puff after Christmas lunch 2007 in New Zealand. My Grandfather was 88 at the time, would still put away more booze than me and not wake up with a hangover. He turns 91 this year and still going strong. Who knows what the hell we were smoking??? And who cares it's not often that three generations get together for a smoke, my dad was also sitting across from us and out of frame in this shot.


Great way to spend with your elders mate


----------



## s_vivo

Thanks fellas, hopefully many more afternoons like that one to look forward to.


----------



## GlockG23

At a cigar bar.. Edit point BlackBerry. Image upload did not work

Mod: 
Please delete this post


----------



## sebast

pitbulljimmy said:


> Me on the porch with my Pit Bulls... Yes they're wearing jackets, yes that's a bit gay... But nobody calls animal control about an Unleashed Unmuzzled Pit Bull in a winter jacket!! :thumb:


Oh yes cigar and Tim Horton cofee..hummm


----------



## yurizilla

30th b-day in the summer, air was warm and humid the way its supposed to be

!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Me this afternoon with a NUb MAduro 646:


----------



## carguy13

A great Bolivar No. 3


----------



## Christ

Hanging out at the beach-house in LBI this past summer.


----------



## GentlemanJester

This afternoon, me enjoying a La Aroma de Cuba Monarch in the gloriously warm weather.:cowboyic9:


----------



## thebayratt

Me and my Perdomo 2 today.
Nice beautiful day at about 67 out.


----------



## fuente~fuente

thebayratt said:


> Me and my Perdomo 2 today.
> Nice beautiful day at about 67 out.


Nice ash there Shawn!


----------



## fuente~fuente

This one I think is very shuckin'esque! :tongue1:


----------



## cheese

I like to take pictures of myself enjoying life and text them to my friends who are stuck at work or generally just off not having fun. This one was still in my phone from last week.

RP Decade and 05 Chateau Doisy Daene



Fantastic combo!


----------



## baddddmonkey

A little late haha. But Happy Late Patty's Day!


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Proof that there are nice days on the wet side of Washington. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin Keith

I didn't know you could ever see your shadow in Washington Jacob. The big yellow thing in the sky is the sun, BTW. hahahaha


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Ha ha ha ha. I had started to think the same thing, but I was blown away by the winter this year. While other parts of the country have been covered in mounds of snow, we've been relatively warm and dry. This was the mildest winter I can remember in a very long time. Even the little mountain town I used to live in barely got any snow.

*Edit:* I went out to the lake today with a Man O' War Ruination, a quad shot iced Irish cream americano, a cookie and a book. Spent the first hour with my best friend while he smoked his pipe and the second hour reading while sitting underneath a tree that offers just enough of an arch to its trunk so as to keep me mostly dry during the rain.

I figure these pictures are far more indicative of the average day in my neck of the woods. It's a place you probably need to learn to love, but I can honestly say that despite all of the flaws of my area, I take great pride in my home and enjoy sharing a taste of it with others. I've traveled a bit and while I have seen many wondrous things, nowhere else feels quite as fresh or comforting to me. I can spend most days sitting outside in the rain with nary a soul to disturb my solitude. The lake was recently restocked with fish, so there was more traffic than usual today. It was nice sitting on my little bluff and watching people take pleasure in a similarly relaxing past time.


----------



## P_Roberts

The wife and I at Casa Fuente in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mante

I was quite happy doing this with a CAO gold, gifted to me in a bomb from a great BOTL here. As you can see too many beers and not enough bike riding lately!

So Tash & the boys decided to do some vine pruning! LOL.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Great weather in Southern Ontario today.... Out in the yard with an Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## s_vivo

^^^ at least you took the coats of the dogs this time.


----------



## SmoknTaz

s_vivo said:


> ^^^ at least you took the coats of the dogs this time.


:hurt:


----------



## Scott W.

COYOTE JLR said:


> Ha ha ha ha. I had started to think the same thing, but I was blown away by the winter this year. While other parts of the country have been covered in mounds of snow, we've been relatively warm and dry. This was the mildest winter I can remember in a very long time. Even the little mountain town I used to live in barely got any snow.
> 
> *Edit:* I went out to the lake today with a Man O' War Ruination, a quad shot iced Irish cream americano, a cookie and a book. Spent the first hour with my best friend while he smoked his pipe and the second hour reading while sitting underneath a tree that offers just enough of an arch to its trunk so as to keep me mostly dry during the rain.
> 
> I figure these pictures are far more indicative of the average day in my neck of the woods. It's a place you probably need to learn to love, but I can honestly say that despite all of the flaws of my area, I take great pride in my home and enjoy sharing a taste of it with others. I've traveled a bit and while I have seen many wondrous things, nowhere else feels quite as fresh or comforting to me. I can spend most days sitting outside in the rain with nary a soul to disturb my solitude. The lake was recently restocked with fish, so there was more traffic than usual today. It was nice sitting on my little bluff and watching people take pleasure in a similarly relaxing past time.


Your face aside, everything looks beautiful!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tashaz said:


> I was quite happy doing this with a CAO gold, gifted to me in a bomb from a great BOTL here. As you can see too many beers and not enough bike riding lately!
> 
> So Tash & the boys decided to do some vine pruning! LOL.


What you're really doing seems clear enough... Getting housed, smoking a cigar and oggling your wife's butt! 


> "Sitting on a park bench, eying little girls with BAD intent." -J.Tull


----------



## cigar loco

Quote:
"Sitting on a park bench, eying little girls with BAD intent." -J.Tull :rockon: ( the song, not the phrase !)

One of my finer moments !


----------



## reblyell

Havin' a little CC while grillin' Easter dinner










nubbin'


----------



## smelvis

cigar loco said:


> Quote:
> "Sitting on a park bench, eying little girls with BAD intent." -J.Tull :rockon: ( the song, not the phrase !)
> 
> One of my finer moments !


Hey old guy  You look like you are in heaven, is that the BFF and was it as good as I think they are.

Signed
Other old guy!


----------



## Mante

Herf N Turf said:


> What you're really doing seems clear enough... Getting housed, smoking a cigar and oggling your wife's butt!


LMAO....Oops, You and Jethro caught me again. Many fine words of wisdom can be had by you both. :dunno:what your talking about! ound:


----------



## OSV

Tashaz said:


> I was quite happy doing this with a CAO gold, gifted to me in a bomb from a great BOTL here. As you can see too many beers and not enough bike riding lately!
> 
> So Tash & the boys decided to do some vine pruning! LOL.


I love this guy not only does he love to share cigars,, but he loves to share his wife's ass hahaha
we need more botl like this man right here


----------



## sultan-cigar

scottw said:


> Your face aside, everything looks beautiful!


Beautiful place!!! Would love to go there for smoking pleasure!!


----------



## golfguy

Some great pics in this thread!

Here I am last month in Orlando. First night was bbq and cigars - vacations don't start much better than that!


----------



## s_vivo

Nice picture Rod, what's the monster you're smoking? Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## thebayratt

Me at Cresent City Cigars in New Orleans at the CCCC.

Me with my first VSG Enchantment 









Me, Ben Lee, and Armando (shop owner) shooting the breeze. 
I have a RP Decade Robusto


----------



## golfguy

s_vivo said:


> Nice picture Rod, what's the monster you're smoking? Also welcome to the forum!


Thanks - that was taken outside Corona Cigar.
The monster is a Liga Privada T52 I picked up there.
Thanks again - glad to be here!


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Great thread, here is me back in March with a wonderful Cuaba-


----------



## jamesc1995

Sitting on the deck enjoying one of my last Nestor Miranda 20th Anni Danno's.


----------



## bxcarracer

My cousin snapped a random picture, I think it looks cool due to its randomness and it looks rather classy. IMHO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Standing behind my Corvette on a beautiful September day right after my birthday last year. Smoked a Short Bolivar, picture snapped with a camera phone. By a dear friend Lisa that came up from Florida to spend a couple of days. We just ate lunch at Peter Lugers in Great neck, i was so full on the way back home we stopped and smoked cigars in a rest area in Bay side Queens.


----------



## logancorona

golfguy said:


> Some great pics in this thread!
> 
> Here I am last month in Orlando. First night was bbq and cigars - vacations don't start much better than that!


how did you like the store?


----------



## logancorona

smokin padron 80th's with one of my buddies outside our downtown orlando store.


----------



## thebayratt

I got a small wading pool for me and the future wifey to chill out in after a hott day @ work. It is becoming my favorite spot to enjoy a cigar.

Here I am with a Ramone Allones Specially Selected (RASS). My first RASS and it was great!!! Now to get a box!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

In my back yard enjoying one on a sunny afternoon


----------



## eyesack

From the OpusX Boobs photoshoot at the after-party for my graduation party lolz (If you and a friend are smoking OpusX Love Affairs, one way to make it less gay is to put the cigars next to each other at about a half-3/4 inch in, so that the nipples are next to each other... it works with any perfecto lol!)


----------



## Tarks

Bump!


----------



## socapots

smoking
a flora de oliva maduro.
got a ton of them. just may have to trade some off one day.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

My son and I enjoying PAM 64s.










I'm on the left.


----------



## Scott W.

God bless ya Brad. You look like too young of a man to have an adult son. Good work.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

scottw said:


> God bless ya Brad. You look like too young of a man to have an adult son. Good work.


Technically I am, I married into three kids, brought one with, and we had one together, so I've got them from 20 to 3 years old. But after raising him for more than half his life, and his birth father not being around, I am and always will be Dad.


----------



## socapots

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Technically I am, I married into three kids, brought one with, and we had one together, so I've got them from 20 to 3 years old. But after raising him for more than half his life, and his birth father not being around, I am and always will be Dad.


:thumb:
good man.


----------



## thebayratt

Me and a Viaje Summerfest on my birthday in New Orleans.
Its was a damn good cigar!! I for got my nubber and looked like a pothead trying to keep ahold of it to the very last little bit of goodness.


----------



## Scott W.

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Technically I am, I married into three kids, brought one with, and we had one together, so I've got them from 20 to 3 years old. But after raising him for more than half his life, and his birth father not being around, I am and always will be Dad.


I'm in the same boat. 34 with a 16 year old that I raised since she was 6. The other day she was listening to music and asked which song I liked best, I asked why and she said " Because you're the only dad I want to dance with at my wedding". My wife busted out in tears. Good for you bro!


----------



## harley33

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Technically I am, I married into three kids, brought one with, and we had one together, so I've got them from 20 to 3 years old. But after raising him for more than half his life, and his birth father not being around, I am and always will be Dad.


Amen!


----------



## fuente~fuente




----------



## ckay

thebayratt said:


> Me and a Viaje Summerfest on my birthday in New Orleans.
> Its was a damn good cigar!! I for got my nubber and looked like a pothead trying to keep ahold of it to the very last little bit of goodness.


Armando's shop


----------



## smelvis

scottw said:


> I'm in the same boat. 34 with a 16 year old that I raised since she was 6. The other day she was listening to music and asked which song I liked best, I asked why and she said " Because you're the only dad I want to dance with at my wedding". My wife busted out in tears. Good for you bro!


You guy's are some very lucky dudes, Congrats


----------



## phager

This is the first and only time you all will be subjected to my ugly mug, I promise


----------



## Jack Straw

Thoroughly enjoying a BBF on the bank of the Hudson River today waiting for fireworks.


----------



## harley33

My Dad and I at the lake. I'm enjoying a Liberty 09 and Dad has a Boli PC.

Great weekend


----------



## Seminole

phager said:


> This is the first and only time you all will be subjected to my ugly mug, I promise


Not necessarily true, we see it every time you post something, your avatar. :tongue1: I think a better picture would be to zoom into your adorable baby...That would save us from having to see you every time you post.:smile:


----------



## Tarks

I hosted a weekend herf at my house this weekend. Smokntaz and dabigdog were in Winnipeg from Vancouver for the weekend!

From left to right: Tarks, Smokntaz, dabigdig. We were smoking an LGC Delicious RE Cuba. Great cigar!


----------



## Tarks

Another pic of myself from this weekend. I was smoking a Cohiba Reserva Seleccion Robusto. One of the best, if not the best cigar I have ever smoked! These cigars were produced for the Festival del Habano in 2003.


----------



## phager

Seminole said:


> Not necessarily true, we see it every time you post something, your avatar. :tongue1: I think a better picture would be to zoom into your adorable baby...That would save us from having to see you every time you post.:smile:


Ask and you shall receive! After all, my daughter's mug is far less scarring on the viewer then mine!ound:


----------



## jeepthing

Chillin and grillin some burgers and brats


----------



## Seminole

phager said:


> Ask and you shall receive! After all, my daughter's mug is far less scarring on the viewer then mine!ound:


Much better :thumb:


----------



## Secondz

Heres a shot of me enjoying a Carlos Torano on the way to work.


----------



## JackH




----------



## teedles915

Here I am.... Now gents keep your ladies away from the computer, I'm happily married.


----------



## CopGTP

Here's a quick shot of me with a nice Rocky Patel The Edge to enjoy on the way home. I enjoyed this stogie, wasn't impressed with the burn pattern though  Had some canoeing and a re-light...........


----------



## Stogie

Me smoking a El Triunfador yesterday on the way home from work. Really starting to like these.


----------



## mrmoose411

me and a 1926 40th Anny Padron. As the thumbs up indicates, "I like!"


----------



## CopGTP

Here is my ugly mug enjoying a relaxing Saturday evening with a naughty Monte Reserva Negra


----------



## pcozad1

Here is one last week down in Port Charlotte doing a little red fishing. My wife says I have a cigar in my mouth in every picture.I must be doing something right


----------



## harley33

Bonefish?


----------



## bhxhhcz

An after dinner treat. Siglo IV. Please excuse the "Pencil Thin Mustache", this was a few years back when I thought it was cool... LOL.


----------



## Mante

bhxhhcz said:


> An after dinner treat. Siglo IV. Please excuse the "Pencil Thin Mustache", this was a few years back when I thought it was cool... LOL.


LMAO @ the self inspection. Gotta love some Siglo's! Nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Bonefish?


Yes me and Shirley went fishing once after woods i supplied the bone,never did find out what she caught. Lol


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes me and Shirley went fishing once after woods i supplied the bone,never did find out what she caught. Lol


:biggrin1:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes me and Shirley went fishing once after woods i supplied the bone,never did find out what she caught. Lol


Crabs? :hmm::scared::whoo: LMAO :dunno::dunno:ound:ound:ound::rofl:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tashaz said:


> Crabs? :hmm::scared::whoo: LMAO :dunno::dunno:ound:ound:ound::rofl:


I saw that one coming. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Crabs? :hmm::scared::whoo: LMAO :dunno::dunno:ound:ound:ound::rofl:


I knew that was coming. Once again you have made me laugh so hard i almost spit this wonderful Ale i am drinking all over my computer. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time really needed that.:lol::jaw::croc:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I knew that was coming. Once again you have made me laugh so hard i almost spit this wonderful Ale i am drinking all over my computer. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time really needed that.:lol::jaw::croc:


:drum::drum::drum: Your welcome but I am a little worried about the beer. Do Not Waste Good Beer! LOL.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Poser!!!! Brick House Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> :drum::drum::drum: Your welcome but I am a little worried about the beer. Do Not Waste Good Beer! LOL.


Next time i will make sure not to drink while reading your posts.:flypig::rotfl::madgrin:


----------



## rus_bro

You know, i didnt realize i had a problem until i started looking through my pix to find something for this forum... i seem to OFTEN have a cigar in my mouth these days..


















































rb


----------



## Scott W.

Me on the right, my buddy Richie on the left. We had some libations before, during and after the cigars.


----------



## gibson_es

smoking an oliva master blend 3


----------



## EricF

Me long ashing a Final Blend I received in a bomb by A BOTL with good taste as this was delicious!:nod:


----------



## Tarks

EricF said:


> Me long ashing a Final Blend I received in a bomb by A BOTL with good taste as this was delicious!:nod:


Giants fan Eric??


----------



## sunkisd69

This is last week at the cottage on Bass Lake in Muskoka. Me on the dock with a Spirit Of Cuba Churchill, my fishing rod, My Pitbull and some Vodka! Couldnt ask for more.


----------



## thebayratt

Me at General Cigar's 50th Anniuversary Party at IPCPR


----------



## Juicestain

Here my handsome self is, smoking a Galactico gifted to me from brother Isaac.


----------



## Juicestain

Not trying to be a thread whore here just couldn't pass up the photo op. Smoking a Partagas Short and some cardboard paladin targets.


----------



## Habano

See a lot of guys smoking a cigar on the golf course. Indeed one of my favorite spots to smoke an excellent cigar. Some nice pics in this thread.


----------



## jeepthing

Enjoying a Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur


----------



## Mante

Me smoking a Johnny O gifted to us by Tony Brooklyn.

Tash enjoying a JLP Cuban with me.

Our dog asking why I'm paying more attention to a vegetal stick than her!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me almost a year ago in a rest area. After eating at Peter Luger's for my birthday. To full to drive so i pulled over and we smoked. Picture taken by my friend Lisa with camera phone. Not often i find women that enjoy cigars as much as i do.


----------



## Mante

Yeah good Tony. We've seen the Vette but I was trying to say thanks with the last post. Cheesh! LMAO. :bitchslap::cheeky:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's the only picture i have of me smoking sorry if it offends you warren.:moony::spank::caked::brick::fencing:


As far as thanking me your friendship is thanks enough bro!:grouphug:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's the only picture i have of me smoking sorry if it offends you warren.:moony::spank::caked::brick::fencing:
> 
> As far as thanking me your friendship is thanks enough bro!:grouphug:


Offend ME?!?!? Lmao......... ......:moony:







Good Luck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bad choice of words on my part.:doh:
Offending you, is probably about as possible as.:ask:
Me staying married!:r:z:ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Let's keep this one on topic fellas. This isn't the Banter Forum/Chat Box. Thanks.

:focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Dave


----------



## Mante

Sorry Dave, I didnt see your post before I lodged mine. You are right as Tony seems to hijack every post! LMAO. I'm hiding! LOLeep:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Tashaz said:


> Sorry Dave, I didnt see your post before I lodged mine. You are right as Tony seems to hijack every post! LMAO. I'm hiding! LOLeep:


Yep...It might be a better idea to keep the "chit chat" in the Chat Box or in a more appropriate forum. Thanks!


----------



## Mante

Blaylock said:


> Yep...It might be a better idea to keep the "chit chat" in the Chat Box or in a more appropriate forum. Thanks!


Noted Dave. I'll try harder as I am usually aware of hijacking, I slipped up here. *Smile*
:beerchug:


----------



## rus_bro

New Orleans from the "Cigar Factory"...

rb


----------



## DeeSkank

I had a little mini-herf with the girlfriend last night.

I'm smoking a GH Vintage 2002 that was bombed to me by Son of Thor. Thanks Corey!










EDIT: Sorry for the shoddy webcam quality.


----------



## eyesack

Sultan Churchill  Thanks Ron, Ferry, and Yan!


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice pic Isaac! My self-portraits always end up looking dumb.


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

At the cigar lounge


----------



## Johnny Rock

On my way to the next victim...:spank:


----------



## Mante

ARRRGGHHHH!!!!! I'm Doomed! Tash has taken a liking to Cohibas! LMAO

I said I was going to smoke an Anejo 46 & drink a "Fiddlers Elbow" to celebrate Fiddler's birthday & so I did.


----------



## thebayratt

Me and a Viaje Platino Lancero @ Cresent City Cigars in NOLA.


----------



## Rock31

Me in Boston this summer:


----------



## rob51461

eyesack said:


> Sultan Churchill  Thanks Ron, Ferry, and Yan!


OMG a Mr Softy truck in the background!! Havent seen 1 in decades


----------



## sirxlaughs

From last year in DR smoking a Padron 80th prior to hair.



From May of this year. Hair still growing and I forgot what I smoking while I was busy hopping on tree trunks.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Puffin on a Gurkha Warlord this morning, not really worth the 2 hours...


----------



## thebayratt

Candid photo of me and a AVO Herritage Short Robusto at The Cigar Shop. Taken by the owner's girlfriend.


----------



## Consigliere

Enjoying a Perdomo up in Orlando a while ago, taken by my lovely wife.


----------



## Zogg

Consigliere said:


> Enjoying a Perdomo up in Orlando a while ago, taken by my lovely wife.


thats an awesome beard


----------



## fuente~fuente




----------



## Consigliere

Haha, thanks Paul, I'm always switching up my facial hair, that was "summer look" for this year.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Consigliere said:


> Haha, thanks Paul, I'm always switching up my facial hair, that was "summer look" for this year.


Very Chuck Liddell'esque


----------



## Consigliere

Yeah, I've heard that one before Jason. It's about "beard growing time" so I might have to take another pic after it's done, been trying to shave up it like the villiian from Wild Wild West! If I can get it right, or come up with something else good I'll repost another pic. The kids I work with always like the different beards so it'll work either way.


----------



## reblyell

Just lit up an Alec Bradley Maxx Ego.

This should keep me busy for the rest of the evening.

Thanks Rodeo!


----------



## gibson_es

reblyell said:


> Just lit up an Alec Bradley Maxx Ego.
> 
> This should keep me busy for the rest of the evening.
> 
> Thanks Rodeo!


Is that old spice cologne I see? That's my daily stuff. I love it andits cheap. Aqua di gel is my favorite but at $70 a bottle I only use it for special occations and date night.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy




----------



## Wigwam_Motel

[No message]


----------



## Tarks

Cigar Man Andy said:


>


Cool pic Andy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

For those that haven't seen it here i go again!


----------



## Mante

You need a clearer pick Tony, looks like your made out of Lego. LOL. :rofl:


----------



## gibson_es

Here's some of me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> You need a clearer pick Tony, looks like your made out of Lego. LOL. :rofl:


Friend took it with a camera phone its the one pic i got of me smoking a cigar.
I guess its time to take some new ones.:smoke2:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Friend took it with a camera phone its the one pic i got of me smoking a cigar.
> I guess its time to take some new ones.:smoke2:


With one of your avatar ladies please. :smoke2::heh:


----------



## Wigwam_Motel

dude; all you folks are white; ha an the token asian guy.


----------



## Scott W.




----------



## marked

fuente~fuente said:


>


This one makes me blink...it feels like I'm about to get a cigar ashed in my eye. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yeah its like one of those 3 D movies i take the kids to.:car:


----------



## fuente~fuente

marked said:


> This one makes me blink...it feels like I'm about to get a cigar ashed in my eye. :lol:


Your avatar made me blink... Never seen one with a mustache before. mg: :bounce:

Now I can't say the same about one smoking though.


----------



## gibson_es

Lol.


----------



## SmoknTaz

gibson_es said:


> Here's some of me.


Love the pic of you rocking the pipe Blake :tu


----------



## bnbtobacco

Oh I just love looking at pictures of men just smoking, relaxing, without a care for the world. 

TOO DAMN HOT!


----------



## wsamsky

My first opus x!

:woohoo:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Willing to bet it's not your last


----------



## gibson_es

Haha, love the stash bro.


----------



## fuente~fuente

gibson_es said:


> Haha, love the stash bro.


:nod:

Very dapper! :hat:


----------



## shannensmall

Looking at that back ground.. you are definitely in Arizona.


----------



## Mr.Friday

I was celebrating the Marine Corps Birthday on site with an Aroma de Cuba. It was a good day. 

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## Mr.Friday

Here you go


----------



## wsamsky

gibson_es said:


> Haha, love the stash bro.





fuente~fuente said:


> :nod:
> 
> Very dapper! :hat:


Thanks you, thank you. I've been growing it for a few months now. I'll have to snap a better picture when it's all "styled."


----------



## gibson_es

My... ummm.... uncle? Lol. ( my half aunts new husband... she's only a few years older then me and I don't adress her as aunt .. just amanda) had one for a few years... and he shaves his head... pretty interesting combo.


----------



## FridayGt

Here are some pics from our latest Smoking Guns Club meeting! lol
Good times defenitely had by all as always. Meeting was a bit scarce, lot of folks running missions out and about. Defenitely more to come!


----------



## gibson_es

Glad to see the herf.


----------



## ptpablo

FridayGt said:


> Here are some pics from our latest Smoking Guns Club meeting! lol
> Good times defenitely had by all as always. Meeting was a bit scarce, lot of folks running missions out and about. Defenitely more to come!
> View attachment 33208
> 
> View attachment 33209
> 
> View attachment 33210
> 
> View attachment 33211


Gald to see you guys enjoying some free time!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf

DCM Nirvana!


----------



## gibson_es

Hey don, you got the same "nubber" I do.. they work quite well don't they?


----------



## brooksbrosracing

Me this morning having my breakfast.


----------



## gibson_es

brooksbrosracing said:


> Me this morning having my breakfast.


sometimes those breakfest smokes are the best


----------



## brooksbrosracing

gibson_es said:


> sometimes those breakfest smokes are the best


Agreed. Its usually the most peaceful.


----------



## FridayGt

gibson_es said:


> sometimes those breakfest smokes are the best





brooksbrosracing said:


> Agreed. Its usually the most peaceful.


 I have wanted to try this sooo many times here recently. But alas, I work 7 days a week, so smelling like my love sticks (no ****) all day doesn't tend to float well with those that I work with. Needless to say, it doesn't pass my common courtesy test... lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My Daughter came home from the movies and just nailed me smoking a Duke!



You gonna cut it out with that camera lily?



Don"t make me take that camera phone away LOL!


----------



## Max_Power

from a few weeks ago


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice hat!


----------



## gibson_es

tony, finally something besides that damn "behind the corvette" picture, good job lilly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gibson_es said:


> tony, finally something besides that damn "behind the corvette" picture, good job lilly.


Thanks Blake glad you liked it Lily!
Dads a bit camera shy.


----------



## bhxhhcz




----------



## eyesack

Me enjoying my Thanksgiving smoke, a Party MF.








Plus, my girlfriend sat out in the garage with me and watched Family Guy while I smoked. Such a great night!


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> Plus, my girlfriend sat out in the garage with me and watched Family Guy while I smoked. Such a great night!


Yeah but you bribed her with a ring! LMAO. :yo:


----------



## thebayratt

Tashaz said:


> Yeah but you bribed her with a ring! LMAO. :yo:


Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do, to keep them around ya though!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente

She's a cutie Isaac. How'd you pull that off? :lol:


----------



## airmikeyy

a couple weeks ago while on vacation...my first night in new orleans ..was able to smoke in bars ..i was shocked an very happy..the stog is a house brand from the smoke shop next door..being able to relax an smoke while haveing a drink in bar ..made the smoke way more enjoyable:bounce:


----------



## marked

airmikeyy said:


> a couple weeks ago while on vacation...my first night in new orleans ..was able to smoke in bars ..i was shocked an very happy..the stog is a house brand from the smoke shop next door..being able to relax an smoke while haveing a drink in bar ..made the smoke way more enjoyable:bounce:


Gotta love N'awlins!


----------



## Sarge

lil something from a few sticks ago.


----------



## joeronymo

life is good! Retired and smoking them up!


----------



## bilingue23

Freezing my ass off in the garage with an Arganese Maduro. Had been awhile since i had one of these. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Willandhiskilt

This was at the last shop I worked, not the current one...If I'm not mistaken, I am fairly sure this was a Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## Mr_Black

Cigar Sunday!


----------



## Mr_Black

Lets try that again!

Cigar Sunday!


----------



## TheFreakShow

Me and the Wife watching the kids play in the snow and enjoying a Perdomo Slow Aged in the very tropical like 5 deg weather.


----------



## dukeofbluz




----------



## shuckins

are you smoking a vudu jeffrey?


----------



## dukeofbluz

shuckins said:


> are you smoking a vudu jeffrey?


Yes Sir I am,,, good eye!


----------



## Cattani

That would be me a few days ago with my first Rocky Old World Reserve in a corner bar by my house. Thank GOD I can smoke in bars in Kentucky!


----------



## snowboardin58

My father and I in Mexico, Christmas 2009


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outside Campbell's Smoke Shop in East Lansing, Michigan. My friend Jeff and I were celebrating the sale of Saab by each smoking The Griffin's cigars.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

In my back yard during one fine summer day of grillin' and chillen' and drinkin'


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Me, Tori, Brian, Alicia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jack Straw

snowboardin58 said:


>


Nice shirt.


----------



## snowboardin58

LCDH. My cousin, Nick, is on the left. I nudged him down the slope on this trip and he has since been sliding and enjoying the ride! He will fit right in next year here at Michigan State University in the MSU Cigar Connoisseur Club. I cannot remember the Cuban man's name right now, but he is a Level 9 roller from the Partagas factory, and was using Partagas tobacco to roll at that LCDH. He had just developed two new vitolas that should be out soon... possibly the cigar I smoked was one of them!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Brian and I at Founders Brewing Co. before we were in Mug Club. It looks like I have an Oliva Serie V and a Dirty Bastard or Backwoods Bastard, and Brian has a Pale Ale shandy or Solid Gold shandy(cigar out of picture).


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Brian, Victoria, and I. I'm not entirely sure what Brian is smoking, but Victoria has a CAO Flavours Karmasutrasplash and I have a LHO III corona.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At Founders. This was the first night my cousin Caroline got to experience Founders in the flesh(or one of the first). Looks like my cigar was resting against the ashtray in the center of the table.
http://img408.imageshack.us/i/beerandcigarsatfounders.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asmartbull

The rollers name is Carlos Fernadez.....
Very nice customs...........


----------



## Cattani

Taken 3 min ago in my office.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> The rollers name is Carlos Fernadez.....
> Very nice customs...........


I am smoking one of his Be-hikes as i type Double Ligero gifted to me by Steve AKA Rodeo!


----------



## TheLurch

Cattani said:


> Taken 3 min ago in my office.


That's the way to work!


----------



## brooksbrosracing

A few of me out and about. The first is in Tombstone, AZ. The other two are from Iceland last month.


----------



## snowboardin58

asmartbull said:


> The rollers name is Carlos Fernadez.....
> Very nice customs...........


Thanks! I was hoping somebody would recognize him. The bartender was fun to talk with, as he spoke nearly no English. I started to speak simplistically to Carlos to ask for some glue when my ERdM Elegante started to have a wrapper pull back in the top 3rd, and was pleasantly surprised to find that he spoke English pretty well!


----------



## Cattani

That's me from last night smoking in my garage. It was about 12 here in Cincinnati, and I don't have a space heater, and I can't close the garage door b/c we have stuff in there that my wife would be pissed if it ended up smelling like C-gar smoke! I look so damn stupid because I'm smoking my first Nub ever and it was awkward as hell.


----------



## Reino

on da patio


----------



## Zfog

Cattani said:


> That's me from last night smoking in my garage. It was about 12 here in Cincinnati, and I don't have a space heater, and I can't close the garage door b/c we have stuff in there that my wife would be pissed if it ended up smelling like C-gar smoke! I look so damn stupid because I'm smoking my first Nub ever and it was awkward as hell.


Yeah they are a pita. I like the torpedo nub, its a bit more enjoyable to smoke! That first pic looks photoshopped. (i know its not) Also those pics are huge man. The best size I find is around 600 for the larger dimension. Just saying because it felt like you were sitting next to me lol.


----------



## Cattani

Zfog said:


> Yeah they are a pita. I like the torpedo nub, its a bit more enjoyable to smoke! That first pic looks photoshopped. (i know its not) Also those pics are huge man. The best size I find is around 600 for the larger dimension. Just saying because it felt like you were sitting next to me lol.


:lol: I hear ya. I'm just copying the link from my photobucket.com account. Not sure how to resize!

Here's the newest in my "Garage Smoke" series. (I HATE Cincinnati winters!)


----------



## Zfog

Cattani said:


> :lol: I hear ya. I'm just copying the link from my photobucket.com account. Not sure how to resize!
> 
> Here's the newest in my "Garage Smoke" series. (I HATE Cincinnati winters!)


When your in photobucket, just click the picture you want to edit. It will take you to another screen where you can resize. Easy beans.


----------



## gibson_es

Weird. I actually find the torpedo nubs akward and the regular nubs to be just fine. Lol.

Here's a few I have taken recently.


----------



## Zfog

To each his own I guess. :hat:

I'm just glad you didn't put that half naked candy cane eating pick in their!!! rotflmao


----------



## fuente~fuente

gibson_es said:


>


This pic = dangerous!!! Snappin' GQ pics while driving. :car:

I'm glad I'm in Bama & don't have to share the road with Blake! :lol:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx




----------



## tiger187126

me and the misses:


----------



## sirxlaughs

I ain't 'fraid of no snow!


----------



## Mante

sirxlaughs said:


> I ain't 'fraid of no snow!


Go Bruno! Send me some please? 106F here today.


----------



## Tarks

Great pics guys. Keep them coming!


----------



## szyzk

tiger187126 said:


> me and the misses:


The resemblance is scary. Same haircut. No beard on me, though.

Are you my brother from another mother?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

fuente~fuente said:


> This pic = dangerous!!! Snappin' GQ pics while driving. :car:
> 
> I'm glad I'm in Bama & don't have to share the road with Blake! :lol:


I am just glad he has his shirt on this time!
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## tiger187126

szyzk said:


> The resemblance is scary. Same haircut. No beard on me, though.
> 
> Are you my brother from another mother?


beards run in the family, so probably not.


----------



## rcruz1211

Here is a couple of me during my last deployment to Iraq.


----------



## smittysmith13

My first 5 Vegas Classic tonight...


----------



## JTRAYNHAM

My buddy and me chillin!!


----------



## Perry72

Snowed in in Georgia. Me smoking one of Mitch's cigars from his barber pole split. A little young but a tasty little cigar. Can't wait to smoke another in a couple months.:rockon:


----------



## Mr_Black

Don't recall what it was, lol


----------



## joeronymo

always enjoy a good smoke!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

New Years Eve, 2010/2011. Me and some of the crew having smokes in the Cigah Cellah. Me in the middle, gray hoodie, if anyone cared. lol :banana:


----------



## primetime76

5 Vegas AAA


Welcome to New Hampshire!


----------



## primetime76

5 Vegas AAA









Welcome to New Hampshire!


----------



## joeronymo

joeronymo said:


> always enjoy a good smoke!!!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Perry72 said:


> Snowed in in Georgia. Me smoking one of Mitch's cigars from his barber pole split. A little young but a tasty little cigar. Can't wait to smoke another in a couple months.:rockon:


Good to see ya, Perry! And good to know about those barber poles. I haven't dug one out yet. Waiting until spring...


----------



## Consigliere

Not really "smoking it" but a brief pause as I was enjoying my Man O'War Virtue today in my newly finished ManRoom. I thought it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i forgot all about this thread! At J.R's in Whippany with Jim PT Pablo, Rock 31 Ray ROCKMAN, and Verral Who has forgotten about me LOL!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Needing to put the ol' Biltwell on for safety with the Dark Shark lurking !!


----------



## Kampaigner

BlackandGold508 said:


> Needing to put the ol' Biltwell on for safety with the Dark Shark lurking !!


You sir are the puff poster man for safe smoking lol. Awesome pic \m/


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Me and the ladies grilling out.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Mines got the sunglasses on


----------



## ko4000

Only in Key West! Im on the right.


----------



## sckfck

Me and the monstrous POP 7x70


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

That thing looks... CRAZY!


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> That thing looks... CRAZY!


It was entertaining!
Saw these in Las Vegas last weekend but couldn't pull the trigger for $40 a pop.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Laundry's done, dishes are in the dishwasher, there's a light rain falling... perfect time for a Camacho from one of the bombs sent to me a couple weeks ago. I'll have to check my files to recall who sent it though.


----------



## Zybert

I don't have a pic but ihave to send dome love to the Nh peaple


----------



## Tarks

4pistonjosh said:


> Me and the ladies grilling out.


HELLO! 

Someone had to say it!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I figured after seeing all your ugly mugs some pretty women might help things out. Haha


----------



## ShawnBC

4pistonjosh said:


> I figured after seeing all your ugly mugs some pretty women might help things out. Haha


Nobody will ever complain about that!


----------



## Nology

The wife and I enjoying the only sunny day of spring so far in NY.


----------



## gentimmy

I'm in the middle smokin a Riqueza...I think. That was my 21st birthday day so it's a little hazy.










and with the lady:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Me (on the right) having my first Cigar ever last January in Cuba.


----------



## gentimmy

your first cigar EVER in CUBA!? EPIC!


----------



## WyldKnyght

gentimmy said:


> your first cigar EVER in CUBA!? EPIC!


It's how I got hooked, never smoked in my life, and my buddy asked me if I wanted to try one, I said sure why not, what can it hurt, I can cross it off my bucket list.... Well it hurts my wallet very much now LOL

I made the mistake of smoking a good RyJ Tubo #3 instead of a dog rocket.... That's when I noticed how slippery of a slope I got onto LOL


----------



## lebz

In Mexico this past march break enjoying a Romeo


----------



## doomXsaloon

Enjoying my first Cuban (Cohiba) with my wife on our honeymoon in Anguilla 2 years ago...


----------



## doomXsaloon

2nd attempt....


----------



## Stinkdyr

Here I am smoking my home grown, home rolled cigar. Cuban seed of course.


----------



## Stinkdyr

try again......to see if pic adds.


----------



## Dizzy

Smoking a cigar this even that Shuckins sent in a bomb... Cain 550 Maduro... Great way to end the day/start my night shift.


----------



## bcannon87

I know i ain't the prettiest but here is me nubbin a nub camaroon!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Smokin' Fuente 'It's a Boy' Brevas with the fellas....small stick, small boy!
Yours truly, front and center...


----------



## m00chness

doomXsaloon said:


> Smokin' Fuente 'It's a Boy' Brevas with the fellas....small stick, small boy!
> Yours truly, front and center...


I must say, I am digging you having an active smoke, and a backup smoke in your hands...just in case


----------



## doomXsaloon

m00chness said:


> I must say, I am digging you having an active smoke, and a backup smoke in your hands...just in case


Ha! Good catch! 
Yeah, one of my buddies who doesn't smoke (wishes he did, wants to like it, but just can't do it...) gave me his about a third of the way through. Certainly wasn't gonna waste it!!


----------



## rejart

Managed to snap a pic tonight while smoking a Diesal:


----------



## Mante

doomXsaloon said:


> Ha! Good catch!
> Yeah, one of my buddies who doesn't smoke (wishes he did, wants to like it, but just can't do it...) gave me his about a third of the way through. Certainly wasn't gonna waste it!!


Nice goatie dude & that is a cool looking bunch you have assembled. Would have been a great herf methinks! :lever:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Tashaz said:


> Nice goatie dude & that is a cool looking bunch you have assembled. Would have been a great herf methinks! :lever:


Thanks, Bro... (and thanks for what I think is called a 'bump'!?)


----------



## Mante

doomXsaloon said:


> Thanks, Bro... (and thanks for what I think is called a 'bump'!?)


A thread bump maybe & a compliment mate. A "Bump" can also be an addition to your ring guage. If I'd done that you would be at about 81. LOL. Be well.:smoke:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Tashaz said:


> A thread bump maybe & a compliment mate. A "Bump" can also be an addition to your ring guage. If I'd done that you would be at about 81. LOL. Be well.:smoke:


Ha....I think just did bump your ring gauge!:bump:


----------



## Coheeba

Here's one the GF took while I was out on the front porch firing up an AF WOAM. Ignore the ugliness of my face.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Coheeba said:


> Here's one the GF took while I was out on the front porch firing up an AF WOAM. Ignore the ugliness of my face.


Hey, great shot by the GF! Cool capturing of the swirling smoke!:clap2:


----------



## linehand

Enjoying one of the last of the nice evenings here in Michigan. Captured by my 5year old son.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Enjoying an amazing J.Fuego Origen !!!


----------



## Oldmso54

I think the sign says it all - smoking a Casa Fuente and having a Mojito!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Yup, happy time!


----------



## Poneill272

Sorry it's a bad pic. Went hiking with the fam, and found a nice spot to rest for a bit.


----------



## stock93pgt

yea, i know i look high, one side of my face is droopy due to the fact that i had a stroke 4-5 months ago and the other side,well im a jap! give me a break! lol oh and im smoking a gh vintage 2002. the wife lets me smoke in the house when the windows are open, which is most mornings now.


----------



## zenom

Pontoon boat ride around the lake, probably one of the last ones since its getting late in the season here in Michigan. Gran Habano Connecticut #1. Followed it up with an RP Edge Corojo Torpedo. Was a great ride.


----------



## Animal

The look on your face says it all, Andy! Nothing beats a day out on the water.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Enjoying an amazing J.Fuego Origen !!!





Oldmso54 said:


> I think the sign says it all - smoking a Casa Fuente and having a Mojito!





Poneill272 said:


> Sorry it's a bad pic. Went hiking with the fam, and found a nice spot to rest for a bit.


Hello my friends glad to see you all enjoying !


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> Enjoying an amazing J.Fuego Origen !!!


Milan seems to be enjoying!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hi Tony !!! lol. and yes Kipp, he enjoyed the hell outta it !!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Oldmso54 said:


> I think the sign says it all - smoking a Casa Fuente and having a Mojito!


Wow Shawn, I pictured you being older! From you're picture you have to be what, 29? 30?  great pic of you smoking!


----------



## Rock31

L to R:

Max Power, Batista30, Boston Rog









dav0









Rock31


----------



## ptpablo

Rock31 said:


> L to R:
> 
> Max Power, Batista30, Boston Rog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dav0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock31


Motley looking crew!!! what no cameras when i'm around????


----------



## truckertim

That looks absolutely amazing! Got to find one and find out for myself!


----------



## Rock31

Bumping an oldie but goodie...NJ Puff Herf, missing a few but most are here


----------



## reblyell

been a long day... time to relax


----------



## Triple6

some great photo's, I have a few of my brothers in law and I, but have to get a few more posts under my belt...


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> L to R:
> 
> Max Power, Batista30, Boston Rog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dav0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock31





Rock31 said:


> Bumping an oldie but goodie...NJ Puff Herf, missing a few but most are here


Quit posting pics without my permission.....:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The ones your missing from the first night of the herf!

Me









Veeral GOD i hope i spelled that right!










Jim Pt Pablo!










Last but not least the father of the pink pony pass the man that needs no introductions!
Ray Aka Rockman!


----------



## Todd Peddle

Here is me in September while on our camping trip.








And here is what we camp in. MPG 181 by Heartland towed by a Rav4.


----------



## Fuzzy

Todd Peddle said:


> Here is me in September while on our camping trip.


yep, camping and smoking. My kind of camping, sitting outside, smoking a cigar and bothering the dog.


----------



## thebayratt

Me at the Zino Black Carpet Event


----------



## Wildone

I will take the ones with the Black Bands ! I bet they would be a Great smoke just the right amount of age on them !



thebayratt said:


> Me at the Zino Black Carpet Event


----------



## Juicestain

Here's one from this morning, Oliva MB3 torpedo.


----------



## doomXsaloon

QUESADA OKTOBERFEST 6x65 MONSTER!! WITH KEGS OF PAULANER OKTOBERFEST AND HOMEBREW DUNKEL WEISS!!!










I'd been looking forward to this smoke...saving it for Oktobeerfestival! It did pair well the marzen and the day's festivities....all day, all night...seriously, this was a beast! I'd puff, then set it down, then return to it, again and again...I think it's still lurking out by the firepit...


----------



## Herf N Turf

thebayratt said:


> Me at the Zino Black Carpet Event


That hottie in the middle needs a shave, Shawn!

Sorry, bro. Couldn't help myself. :wave:


----------



## gosh

My ugly mug enjoying a Partagas. I'd also like to take this time to enter the "Puff.com members with bad ass beards" club =D :beerchug:


And after viewing my picture, something to sooth the burning, my beautiful wife with one of the infused sticks she likes so much, this one an Isla del Sol.


----------



## harley33

Nice pics Matt. I think that you out kicked your coverage, so to speak...
:clap2:


----------



## SassiItalyTours




----------



## banu

That's one nice spread...you Americans sure know how to BBQ.



Habanolover said:


> L -R Gene(genesawiz), Jim(pakrat) me, Chris(cadillac) chillin on the beach
> 
> Me on the grill (Filet Mignon and ribs)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

banu said:


> That's one nice spread...you Americans sure know how to BBQ.


I miss Donnie great BOTL!


----------



## tpharkman

Wrong time of the year but that's still me...

And yes I do need somebody to tell me how in the heck to upload pictures correctly. Ever since the site change it has been a real pain in the butt. PM would suffice, I used to just copy the URL and a nice big picture would show up and now I am having all kinds of trouble.


----------



## EdATX

Padron 1926..


----------



## bdp

La Gloria Cubana...good smoke!


----------



## Fuelie95

Golfing while in Beijing...

Asian golf with female caddies, who hold your cigar for you while you putt and tell you (in Chinese) how great of a shot you just made as it goes OB!


----------



## Ishtar

Studio Tobac Tour 2011 - Cain Daytona 646


----------



## J-Nubs

Nestor Miranda Grand Reserve

Cant get pic to post....oh well.


----------



## Mante

Tash & I at a local herf yesterday. Good times!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> Me at the Zino Black Carpet Event


Damn Shawn you know how to party bro!


----------



## Ray126

Enjoying a Macanudo on the beach in Ocean City, New Jersey over the weekend. Me and the Wife along with our SIX kids had a blast!


----------



## Mante

Ray126 said:


> View attachment 37184
> 
> 
> Enjoying a Macanudo on the beach in Ocean City, New Jersey over the weekend. Me and the Wife along with our SIX kids had a blast!


Nice work Ray. Smoking on the beach is always a pleasure when conditions are right. :thumb:


----------



## lostdog13

Was in the 40's today, so I grabbed a Pfungstadter and a 5 Vegas Classic corona. Spent most of the smoke finishing Reckless Road, but wife snagged a pic before heading back inside.


----------



## lostdog13

double post....:crash:


----------



## The Cigar Nut

Had to hide my beer haha

One of the only pictures of me smoking - not the photogenic person haha. I was smoking a Cromagnon EMH I think


----------



## shargio

Wow dudee !! You gotto be kidding me !!


----------



## itsjustkevin

EP Carrillo New Wave...the ash fell off about 10 seconds after the picture was taken.


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## SouthernSmoke

Looking good brutha... looking good!


----------



## SouthernSmoke

Def need top hide the beer... Hell hide yo wife and hide yo kids~~ LMAO


----------



## Flapjack23

Today was a great unseasonably warm day in Michigan, hit the low 60's at my place. Kids were riding bikes, cleaned the wifes van, ran the dog, and a perfect day for a good smoke...Alec Bradley Overture Robusto...thanks to ZK2.0


----------



## chasingstanley

a fuente afternoon

View attachment 66077


View attachment 66078


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

enjoying a rare March day in Illinois....









.... Not sure why my photo isn't showing .... so trust me, it was a nice day to sit outside and enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Ronjohn

Enjoying a cigar at work.


----------



## Old Salty

doomXsaloon and I, enjoying a super nice day!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Old Salty said:


> doomXsaloon and I, enjoying a super nice day!


Oh, yeah, summer is here!!....and it's still winter! "The Lounge" at the Doom Saloon!
We fired up some AB Black Markets....quite a tasty stick, we were both so impressed--great burn, smoke, taste--that we nubbed 'em on some wooden matches!
We killed the dregs of our Obsidian Stout (Will definitely brew that one again!), then a growler of Cap.Lawrence Liquid Gold, some assorted bottles....


----------



## itsjustkevin

Nice pictures, I need to hit 30 post count so I can post a few


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

itsjustkevin said:


> Nice pictures, I need to hit 30 post count so I can post a few


So we need 30 posts? That seems pretty high - I don't want to make stupid posts just to achieve that. Must of been some problems with spammers or something.


----------



## mcgreggor57

A rainy day in the garage:


----------



## mikel1128

mcgreggor57 said:


> A rainy day in the garage:


Looks like you were gonna get some golf in before it rained.


----------



## Matt4370




----------



## TheTomcat




----------



## Mante

Tash & I out on the deck on a superb Sunday afternoon with a Fuente Queen B & a home brewed wheat beer (Excuse the mechanics fingernails ound. Ah I sometimes forget what sundays are for. 

























The view is always good with birds fluttering & trees gently whispering.









I could tell you what Tash was smoking but I'd have to :ban: myself. LOL

Enjoy your smokes ladies & gents wherever you be & whenever you can, life is short. :thumb:


----------



## abhoe

over spring break


----------



## Mante

Woot! Nice pool & cigar rest Baine. How prophetic of Roger Lowenstein :thumb:


----------



## Mante

61350 said:


> So we need 30 posts? That seems pretty high - I don't want to make stupid posts just to achieve that. Must of been some problems with spammers or something.


You got it in one Larry. If you have something to contribute to the forum then 30 posts is a blink of an eyelid.


----------



## Mante

itsjustkevin said:


> Nice pictures, I need to hit 30 post count so I can post a few


Ante up Kevin, you now have 49 posts. LOL. 



> Tashaz's Profile
> Join Date: Dec 2009
> City: Perth, Western Australia.
> State: NON-United States
> Real First Name: Warren.
> Posts: 9,666


Arrgghhh!!!! I'm 9 x the devil! HELP! ound:


----------



## MattSmoke

Liga Privada T52


----------



## TheTomcat

April 22, 2012. AF Privada No.1. Checking one of our gold mine properties near Caborca, Sonora, Mexico.....


----------



## cadet




----------



## cadet

MattSmoke said:


> Is there a minimum post count before being able to post pics?


Apparently so, which is pretty lame. Oddly enough, a few of the pics I posted before knowing this have nevertheless shown up after a few days. In any case, as someone else down the line said, it's pretty easy to get your post count up to 30.


----------



## bwhite220

]I may or may not have been a little bit buzzed when I took this picture.


----------



## mikel1128

My pre-draft smoke
Man O' War Puro Authentico


__
https://flic.kr/p/6970563480


----------



## 36Bones

Disc Golf Tourney. Indian Tabac Classic. Sorry I've been gone so long. Life happens. :banana:


----------



## bwhite220

A few shots of me before the weight loss extravaganza. HAHA


----------



## Bart

Smoking my new favorite Cigar, a Butera Dorado 652. I'm sitting in an Air Chair on my back patio.
Life doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## cadet

bwhite220 said:


> A few shots of me before the weight loss extravaganza. HAHA


Nice!


----------



## cadet

VegaFina Sumum, on way home from work.


----------



## protekk




----------



## ryanbish

Enjoying a CC Romeo y Julieta on a balcony overlooking the Atlantic in Rota, Spain in Feb. of 2010. One of the best cigar experiences I've ever had.


----------



## m00chness

Me (left) and my "little" brother having one at my cousin's wedding this past Saturday. He is having his first Tabak cafe con leche, I am on my daily smoker Montecristo White


----------



## sum12nv

Decided to detail the wifes car tonight and had a fellow BOTL stop by for a little herf session. Photo courteous of Ryanbish


----------



## ryanbish

This would be me helping sum12nv wax his wife's car. Hey Jason, you missed a spot...


----------



## sum12nv

_Helping _ huh? That obviously means two different things to you and I. Haha! Thanks for the good conversation and herf session. Most productive herf session ive had!


----------



## android

getting ready to fire up a don pepin cuban classic:


----------



## 36Bones

At the rent house, doing some work. Enjoying a break with a Punch Rare Cojoro 10th anniversary with one year of rest.


----------



## Ronjohn




----------



## StogieNinja

Terry calls this my "Kim Jong Il" photo... I would argue, but it's kinda true...


----------



## gosh

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Terry calls this my "Kim Jong Il" photo... I would argue, but it's kinda true...


kim jong-il looking at things


----------



## Engineer99

Ronjohn said:


> View attachment 38396


Man, lookit the size of that heater!! LFD Digger?


----------



## dav0

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Terry calls this my "Kim Jong Il" photo... I would argue, but it's kinda true...


Derek, no, NOT TRUE, you would have to be "looking at" your cigar, not the camera! :smile:

It is a great smoking pic though, tons of attitude!


----------



## BillyGoat

One fatazz BillyGoat puffing in his front yard


----------



## Roal N. Smoke

Here I am in the cigar lounge at Churchill's Fine Cigars in Hot Springs, AR enjoying a Cuban Stock Royal Selection Robusto.


----------



## sum12nv

Here's a pretty good photo of a smoke ring caught in action from last nights herf. Photo courtesy of ryanbish


----------



## cadet

Lounging with a Perdomo Habano...


----------



## TTecheTTe

You're a great helper, Ryan! LOL. I'm usually smoking while digging in the dirt...
Seen here smoking an Avo Signature 7x50 while on Puff the another night.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nice ring Jason! I hope I can blow like that when I grow up...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nice hoody, Andy...did you get to make any of games? I was cheering the Bruins, smoking my AF Hemingway SS's, a few Avos and a Davidoff Anniv #3 for the win! Same for the Admirals and Kings...must be lucky. Go Houston AEROS!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ed, how did you like that stick? I picked one up last month and I'm letting it season and tease for for a while before I take it out to play...


----------



## BurnOne

heres me at the 7th annual Herf-n-hurt







LOL
Heres the real me enjoying a stick bombed to me by Brady (Birdiemc)


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying a bombed smoke at an M/C event...


----------



## cadet

Blowing smoke rings with an El Baton Robusto Habano, 5 x 54


----------



## TTecheTTe

WOW, Gus, those are incredible portraits! Should be on the cover of of CA...


----------



## cadet

TTecheTTe said:


> WOW, Gus, those are incredible portraits! Should be on the cover of of CA...


Thanks. Just having a little fun with the camera one evening. I forgot to include the band pic!


----------



## DarrelMorris

Gus, those are great portraits.


----------



## cadet

DarrelMorris said:


> Gus, those are great portraits.


Thanks! Made those using a video camera. It's amazing what strong lighting and a high frame rate can do with smoke.


----------



## ken turmon

Me with the wifey. Enjoying a C.T Brick robusto.


----------



## cadet

I promise to slow down after this one... :cowboyic9:

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial, 6 x 54


----------



## Old Salty

Yup....a home brewed Kolsch and a stick.


----------



## TTecheTTe

cadet said:


> I promise to slow down after this one... :cowboyic9:


Yeah, 'cause now you're just showing off!

I'm really starting to hate you...just finished stick #10, then saw that delicious beer and stick...mmm. 
Drove me to the humi for another: Avo Heritage 6x50. Just as well, I was going to watch a movie, anyway. Hey, my "Punta Cana" sangria should be ripe now...I'll have that, too!

How do you like the the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial? Tried one recently and did not like it at all. Loved the pre-smoke bouquet, flavor and complexity, but found it "sickly sweet." You might also like a Curivari Seleccion Privada; I have some of their El Gran Rey's on order and can't wait to get my grubby paws on those.


----------



## cadet

TTecheTTe said:


> How do you like the the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial? Tried one recently and did not like it at all. Loved the pre-smoke bouquet, flavor and complexity, but found it "sickly sweet." You might also like a Curivari Seleccion Privada; I have some of their El Gran Rey's on order and can't wait to get my grubby paws on those.


I didn't notice mine being all that sweet, but then I chug cherry coke with cigars, so nothing really compares.

It's a lot spicier when burning, to be sure. Medium strength perhaps, but it doesn't leave as bitter an aftertaste as some others which are spicy. Ash seems to get about an inch long before it wants to fall off, which is fine by me as I don't like long ash. I consider it a keeper.

I will have to try the Curivari!

_"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage; it is harder to find out how he feels."_
― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day


----------



## hotbike0077

Me smoking a Henry Clay c.1940 (as mentioned in a different thread [cigar dot com Luxury Collection])









P.S..ya I forked over the $ for it...:cheeky: but it was a nice mellow smoke.:smoke:


----------



## Triple6

Partagas from the iPhone


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Action shots, eh?

Here are two pics of me and my buddy Patrick Lewis on the deck over the river at my work on Fathers Day. Patrick is wearing glasses. And one pic of me and my buddy Juan Ordonez on my porch just a couple of days ago.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Haven't put one up of my babyface in a while lol...


----------



## TampaToker

Fighting the smoke in my eyes, nubbing a Short Story


----------



## Hines

Working a Hooters Bike Night remote. Sure beats having a "real" job!


----------



## 36Bones

Hines said:


> Working a Hooters Bike Night remote. Sure beats having a "real" job!
> View attachment 39324


Amen Brother!!


----------



## gogirlanime

*me and a cigar *


----------



## jphank

Havana Cigar Club Grand Opening, with my smoking buddy, Bicycle Dave (There are 10 Daves, so they all have nicknames!). I was smoking an Undercrown Robusto, and Dave had a house cigar, rolled that night with 5 year old baccy.


----------



## Marcm15

Here you go...


----------



## cadet

Nice! How did you get the 70s photo effect?

______________
_"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage; 
it is harder to find out how he feels."_
― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day 



fuente~fuente said:


> Haven't put one up of my babyface in a while lol...


----------



## ggcadc




----------



## fuente~fuente

cadet said:


> Nice! How did you get the 70s photo effect?
> 
> ______________
> _"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage;
> it is harder to find out how he feels."_
> ― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day


Instagram brotha! :lol:


----------



## sh40218

Me at the Ashton Event Rain City Cigars in Seattle, WA. Smoking AF Don Carlos Robusto.


----------



## sh40218

Me at the Ashton Event Rain City Cigars in Seattle, WA. Smoking AF Don Carlos Robusto.

There it is...


----------



## Draepheus

sh40218 said:


> View attachment 41204
> 
> 
> Me at the Ashton Event Rain City Cigars in Seattle, WA. Smoking AF Don Carlos Robusto.
> 
> There it is...


It was always there, you just had the glitch that you couldn't see it.


----------



## doomXsaloon

...just gettin' started on an Oliva V 6x60 Maduro that my wife and son gave me for Father's Day!










Wilco at Brewery Ommegang, Cooperstown, NY


----------



## doomXsaloon

gogirlanime said:


> *me and a cigar *


what r u smoking?


----------



## Max_Power

doomXsaloon said:


> ...just gettin' started on an Oliva V 6x60 Maduro that my wife and son gave me for Father's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilco at Brewery Ommegang, Cooperstown, NY


I just drank my last bottle from a case of Ommegang Zour last week and I'm a little sad that it was an LE release. Must be a good time at the brewery.


----------



## huskers

sh40218 said:


> View attachment 41201
> 
> 
> Me at the Ashton Event Rain City Cigars in Seattle, WA. Smoking AF Don Carlos Robusto.












That you McLoivn?


----------



## doomXsaloon

Max_Power said:


> I just drank my last bottle from a case of Ommegang Zour last week and I'm a little sad that it was an LE release. Must be a good time at the brewery.


Like brewery Nirvana....tour, tasting, concert, camping...picked up a few btls in the gift shop and some killer mustard!


----------



## thebayratt

Me at The Cigar Shop in Biloxi, MS


----------



## leatherman

Really crappy pic, but theres my ugly mug


----------



## sh40218

I get enough of that in my real life, now I get teased about it on the forums?!?!

LOL Thats good of you to notice, but you're not the first. LOL


----------



## sh40218

leatherman said:


> View attachment 41239
> 
> Really crappy pic, but theres my ugly mug










Apparently I'm not the only one with a Doppleganger. Did Ryan Dunn fake his own death?:ask:


----------



## leatherman

Hahaha I get that a lot too, I get Opie from sons of anarchy a lot more though cuz my hair is really long but i tie it up in my beanie


----------



## ATCarp




----------



## ATCarp

sorry about the blank post below.....


----------



## mcgreggor57

ATCarp said:


> sorry about the blank post below.....
> View attachment 41304


The pic showed up just fine. Photobucket works better than attaching them in a post.


----------



## ATCarp

i got a photobucket account! do you think you could give me a lesson on uploading from photobucket?


----------



## protekk

ATCarp said:


> i got a photobucket account! do you think you could give me a lesson on uploading from photobucket?


It is pretty simple.
1. upload pics to photobucket
2. once uploaded go to your library
3.In the top right corner of the pic you want to upload onto forum is a drop down list
4. Click on "get media links"
5. Click on "image code" (it automatically copies when clicked on)
6. Paste "image code" into forum post and you are done!!


----------



## sincerity

leatherman said:


> Hahaha I get that a lot too, I get Opie from sons of anarchy a lot more though cuz my hair is really long but i tie it up in my beanie


that was my initial thought...(Opie,)


----------



## Longer ash

me at a wedding this saturday smoking a skull & bones


----------



## smelvis

My Avatar


----------



## fuente~fuente

smelvis said:


> My Avatar


When I grow up, I hope I can grow a kick-ass beard like that!


----------



## Hall25

Here is my last smoke at our old house...


----------



## ATCarp

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Hall25

Andrew.... I have the photobucket app on my HTC thunderbolt that automatically downloads photos taken or downloaded on my phone right to my photobucket album. I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## leatherman

My buddy snapped this one on saturday when we were enjoying a nice Undercrown.


----------



## Madcaddyman

leatherman said:


> View attachment 41529
> 
> My buddy snapped this one on saturday when we were enjoying a nice Undercrown.


Cool pic, you remind me of Opie from SOA. P.S. are those your boots :wink:


----------



## Madcaddyman

Me


----------



## leatherman

Madcaddyman said:


> Cool pic, you remind me of Opie from SOA. P.S. are those your boots :wink:


You bet that my friday night boot stash!!!! hahaha my boots dont even make the shelf........wife dominates!!!


----------



## cadet

Uzi, by Drew Estate

______________
_"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage; 
it is harder to find out how he feels."_
― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day


----------



## showcattle

Ma and a buddy duck hunting im on the right with a muwat and hes having a black market. Looking a little tired in that pic since we were on the lake before 4am


----------



## cadet

Urbino Smooth Briar Straight Stem pipe


----------



## Scott W.

showcattle said:


> Ma and a buddy duck hunting im on the right with a muwat and hes having a black market. Looking a little tired in that pic since we were on the lake before 4am


I can't see either one of you.


----------



## BigDaveE

Me in my truck with an AB black market gordo


----------



## klittle250

Since we've had some other duck hunters post, here's me and my main smoking buddy Rex on our last trip of the year


----------



## Scott W.

Me and my favorite cigar, 2007 boli pc


----------



## fuente~fuente

Scott... I barely reconize you with the clean shaven babyface look!


----------



## Scott W.

Drunk and handsome bro.......


----------



## Bahama_Stōgē

can't....post....pictures.....

oh wai..... eureka!


Smokin' a Cohiba Behike 56, best smoke I had so far.... Have a whole box to go through


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Smokin a Diesel Unlimited d.5.

SmokintheDieseld5.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## Es1topgun




----------



## B-daddy

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Smokin a Diesel Unlimited d.5.
> 
> SmokintheDieseld5.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


Damn, Frank, I'da never guessed you were Chinese.

VVV Here's me VVV


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

B-daddy said:


> Damn, Frank, I'da never guessed you were Chinese.
> 
> VVV Here's me VVV


Only thing about me chinese is appetite for General Tso's......lol


----------



## B-daddy

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Only thing about me chinese is appetite for General Tso's......lol


That's hilarious. I just ate left over Triple Delight for lunch. Too funny.


----------



## fiatster

stock93pgt said:


> yea, i know i look high, one side of my face is droopy due to the fact that i had a stroke 4-5 months ago and the other side,well im a jap! give me a break! lol oh and im smoking a gh vintage 2002. the wife lets me smoke in the house when the windows are open, which is most mornings now.


LOL Love it!


----------



## GottaBeKD

Here in Canada we have Winter 10 months of the year 

Oh and yes, I was BBQing.


----------



## brunoslee

La Casa del Habano 5av / calle 16 Havana Cuba










At Partagas Factory Vip Lounge - Havana Cuba


----------



## huskers

Smokin like a boss.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Here's one that someone took in Nica, in front of the My Father Factory.


----------



## TheBurritoBandit

This is about 3 weeks ago on the beach in Acapulco! Just a cheap stogie I picked up at a local place (I knew it'd burn too quick on the windy beach, but I couldn't say no). 95* weather with a homemade pina colada in hand, doesn't get any better!

And it's still snowing here in the UP :frusty:.


----------



## Maddcrow

. In pinar del rio.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Having a smoke with my little brother yesterday. I am on the Left with the RP Decade and he is on the Right with the Gurkha Beast. He is in the USMC and came home for 2 weeks to celebrate his B-Day with friends and family.


----------



## marc in nola

This was taken at a tailgate for my daughter's high school soccer state championship last month. My buddy gave me a cuban Cohiba habana exquisito along with some 120 yr old scotch. 
It was a good day! (except for losing the soccer game)


----------



## Merleos

Bonding with my sons-in-law at 30th wedding anniversary -- don't remember quite what we were smoking, but the connection was lovely.


----------



## Merleos

Trying this again....bonding with my sons-in-law....


----------



## mercop




----------



## marc in nola

My buddy and I DURING a 10K race (New Orleans Crescent City Classic). Needless to say, we didn't win. That's me on the right.


----------



## ace_labrone

Sorry if this picture is to large. This is me smoking a Perdomo Reserve Ltd. R Oscuro in Afghanistan


----------



## ace_labrone

So yeah, not sure why the picture is sideways. Sorry about that, but I can't figure out how to fix it


----------



## Archun

Did the cigar stay lit while you ran...?:whoo:


marc in nola said:


> My buddy and I DURING a 10K race (New Orleans Crescent City Classic). Needless to say, we didn't win. That's me on the right.


----------



## marc in nola

Archun said:


> Did the cigar stay lit while you ran...?:whoo:


"Ran?" We blazed those 6 miles with a nice 1:30 walk lol. I can't rember whay kind of cigar that was but it lasted for most of the time


----------



## Archun

LOL:first:
:cowboyic9:


marc in nola said:


> "Ran?" We blazed those 6 miles with a nice 1:30 walk lol. I can't rember whay kind of cigar that was but it lasted for most of the time


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Here is one of me smoking tonight. Please no comments on my cheap motel room- I'm on a trip for my church and was trying to save us some money :biggrin:

View attachment 78324


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tobias Lutz said:


> Here is one of me smoking tonight. Please no comments on my cheap motel room- I'm on a trip for my church and was trying to save us some money :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 78324


Is that a smoke detector on the wall behind you...LOL


----------



## Tobias Lutz

09FXSTB said:


> Is that a smoke detector on the wall behind you...LOL


Quite possibly- though I wouldn't have bet on it being functional. It was a smoking room however...even had an ashtray :smoke2:


----------



## k-morelli

taken a while back on my way to work, smoking an Undercrown Pig


----------



## twotailz

Enjoying the 4th with my first of four 601's. starting with the la bomba.






but why is my picture not showing up?


----------



## CigarPastor

Trying a 5 Vegas High Primings Torpedo that was part of a sampler. Very good!


----------



## twotailz

twotailz said:


> Enjoying the 4th with my first of four 601's. starting with the la bomba.
> View attachment 44715
> but why is my picture not showing up?


. Well, I guess it did show after all! Good cigar btw


----------



## Mante

twotailz said:


> . Well, I guess it did show after all! Good cigar btw


That should be in the "Pictures Of My Fingers Smoking A Cigar" thread. :r


----------



## TTecheTTe

At Mike's Cigar Room, smoking with the boys...

L-R Frank, Brad (of Mike's), The Beast and yours truly.


----------



## CigarPastor

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm on a trip for my church
> 
> View attachment 78324


My kind of church!


----------



## twotailz

Lets see if this self taken smoking pic suffices! Oliveros LTd Maduro with a year napping on a quiet Saturday morning. Pretty darned nub worthy methinks!












:smoke2:and this is a child free Saturday morning experience for sure!


----------



## ethiessen29

Enjoying an Arturo Fuente Curly Head Deluxe.


----------



## midnight warrior

Gurkha ghost


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Here is me smoking a Padron Series at the Beer, Bourbon and BBQ Festival at the National Harbor this past June.


----------



## welborn

Me grilling while listening to cigar dave and enjoying a Casa De Garcia


----------



## Faire

My two cents:


----------



## paulb1970

Smoking a Padron 2000


----------



## Puroprince

Camacho Triple Maddy


----------



## knilas

A Don Pepin Garcia Legado de Pepin. Me likey a lot! So full of flavor!


----------



## crash-wizard

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## rescue1122

nice to see the pictures. 
i am uploading my pic soon.


----------



## wm2slc

_Smoking with friends Stinky and Delicia at a CRA event we held in Las Vegas 9/13._


----------



## paulb1970

Awesome.......Im fan of Delicia the Cigar Vixen. I take time to watch all of her cigar reviews!.....



wm2slc said:


> _Smoking with friends Stinky and Delicia at a CRA event we held in Las Vegas 9/13._
> View attachment 46232


----------



## wm2slc

paulb1970 said:


> Awesome.......Im fan of Delicia the Cigar Vixen. I take time to watch all of her cigar reviews!.....


_Very nice lady and loves cigars.. Bonus_


----------



## The invisible man

View attachment 81157


----------



## dedeserdal

Enjoyed cuban


----------



## Silahtar

dedeserdal said:


> Enjoyed cuban
> View attachment 46312


Did you buy it from Eylül Tobacco bro?
Jose La Piedra is my favourite economic smoke...
And we're the only active Turkish members :rockon::smoke:


----------



## BlueDevil07

My ugly mug with a Kristoff Maduro.


----------



## HoserX

In the garage the other night.


----------



## fiatster

Everything about this picture screams "Great".


----------



## HoserX

Yah!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Here's on oldie from the LOL III herf smoking a crap cigar on a bet for a long ash. I think...10 years ago? Note the Club Stogie hat :nod:


----------



## Scott W.

Nice, lowland gorillas!


----------



## TCBSmokes

HoserX said:


> In the garage the other night.


Talk about heaven above. lol TCB.


----------



## Merovius

HoserX said:


> In the garage the other night.


You sir, have won the internets.


----------



## eakman69




----------



## Livin' Legend

Went on a Caribbean Cruise last month and sprung for the balcony cabin, which turned out to be a very good idea since they only allowed cigars in one out of the three smoking areas, and it happened to be noisiest, windiest spot on the boat. Here I am contemplating the sumpin' sumpin' I picked up at Grand Cayman.


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## cadet

Burn looks good. How's the taste?


midnight warrior said:


> Gurkha ghost


----------



## cadet

Haven't tried that particular cigar, but have been impressed with the other Undercrowns from Drew.



k-morelli said:


> taken a while back on my way to work, smoking an Undercrown Pig


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## huskers




----------



## quincy627

This is still one of my favorite movie moments of all time. Thanks for the smile.



huskers said:


>


----------



## jabuan




----------



## NasierK




----------



## JayEsseff

Sometimes you gotta brave the cold...


----------



## Arsene Lupin

Me and a C.A.O. Brazilia torpedo last week.


----------



## defetis




----------



## Wicket

My first cigar.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

All dressed up for an event at Sikar Lounge in Wilmington, DE


----------



## supernerd

Me smoking my first cigar (Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park) today:

EDIT:
Image uploading doesn't seem to be working for me?


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 83647


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 83648


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

. 
This is a pic of my groomsmen and I at my wedding. I'm in the middle facing the camera.


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Natural English with a Double Jack n Coke


----------



## McMeggieG

RyJ Reserve


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sad Man's Tongue said:


> View attachment 48049
> .
> This is a pic of my groomsmen and I at my wedding. I'm in the middle facing the camera.


Congratulations! and nice pic. Looks like an old Newports ad (everyone so happy to be smoking). Enjoy. :smile: TCB.


----------



## Indy-hp

View attachment 84211
Here ya go

View attachment 84211
(on edit: didn't work. Oh well.)


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Midnight_Ryder

I believe the cigar was a La Perla Habana Black Pearl but I could be wrong.


----------



## Makers_fiend

Here's a few of an exciting Friday night sipping on some 46 and smoking a Makers 650 10th anniversary


----------



## Guitarist93

Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona in the Carolina Tobacco Emporium lounge in Manchester, CT!

Smoked it on an empty stomach.... Damn near put me on my ass... But it was an incredible cigar!


****My photo isn't showing up!****


----------



## anth.gulla

My two friends and I(Middle) smoking a Partagas Culebra.. Excellent smoke, surprisingly good draw.


----------



## bigLuke5595

CAO Italia Novella while I water my flowers. Nice stick, beautiful weather


----------



## demuths1770

At my favorite lounge smoking a leaf cigar


----------



## Mauiraindakine

anth.gulla said:


> My two friends and I(Middle) smoking a Partagas Culebra.. Excellent smoke, surprisingly good draw.
> View attachment 49161


How was that? I have the opportunity to pick some up going through Dubai on my next R&R.


----------



## mattw

Relaxing


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Relaxing with a Padron 1926 No. 1


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Relaxing with a Padron 1926 No. 1
> View attachment 50229


I think you put this in the wrong thread. Shouldn't this be in the "Show Us A Picture Of Your Hand With A Cigar In It" thread?? Or perhaps the "What Are You Wearing Today" watch thread?:bounce:


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

MDSPHOTO said:


> I think you put this in the wrong thread. Shouldn't this be in the "Show Us A Picture Of Your Hand With A Cigar In It" thread?? Or perhaps the "What Are You Wearing Today" watch thread?:bounce:


HAHA yea I'll have to create that thread... f'ing newbs :crash:


----------



## aebe

Smoking (for the first time) an Asylum 13 Straight Jacket (under drying camping line, i know, fail.. ). I expected a hardcore heavy and strong cigar, but it was a great pleasure to smoke !


----------



## Tobias Lutz

One of my wife and I from our anniversary this year.









I think it was a Room 101 lancero, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## jcazz

A My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite. Mmmm, mmmmm good!


----------



## brimy623

Had an appointment around the corner fro NY's infamous Cigar Inn so I stopped in & they have the New World. So I had to give it a try!!


----------



## DarrelMorris

:hat:


----------



## defetis

DarrelMorris said:


> :hat:


Coolest pic lately award! :first:


----------



## DarrelMorris

defetis said:


> Coolest pic lately award! :first:


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## llappen




----------



## Heath

oh dang my hair is falling out faster than I thought.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## sjcruiser36

Livin' Legend said:


> Went on a Caribbean Cruise last month and sprung for the balcony cabin, which turned out to be a very good idea since they only allowed cigars in one out of the three smoking areas, and it happened to be noisiest, windiest spot on the boat. Here I am contemplating the sumpin' sumpin' I picked up at Grand Cayman.


Great picture!! I just returned from a cruise, and I hate smoking on the upper decks due to the wind (always windy) and the rain a couple nights. We resorted to smoking mid-day, and it was much better tan smoking at night. It also turned out that most of the other BOTL's besides those in my family were choosing to smoke during the day, so the last two days we met and chatted it up with a few from Florida, NY, Arizona, and Canada.


----------



## Livin' Legend

sjcruiser36 said:


> Great picture!! I just returned from a cruise, and I hate smoking on the upper decks due to the wind (always windy) and the rain a couple nights. We resorted to smoking mid-day, and it was much better tan smoking at night. It also turned out that most of the other BOTL's besides those in my family were choosing to smoke during the day, so the last two days we met and chatted it up with a few from Florida, NY, Arizona, and Canada.


I have your advice to thank for the great cigars I bought on that cruise!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Livin' Legend said:


> I have your advice to thank for the great cigars I bought on that cruise!


NP, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## thechasm442

Guess I can share faces too


----------



## Shotgun

good shot cigar pics is an art it takes dynamics.


----------



## Shotgun

nice pic


----------



## Shotgun

this one is for beantown.


----------



## Shotgun

for beantown


----------



## thechasm442

Nice smoke in that pic bro.


----------



## Herf N Turf

llappen said:


>


sorry, but I can't help but co-opt "Cool Hand Luke" over this one!

Love the Polaroid T, too.


----------



## profanitypete

Herf N Turf said:


> sorry, but I can't help but co-opt "Cool Hand Luke" over this one!
> 
> Love the Polaroid T, too.


I love the 'house number' on the mailbox....


----------



## llappen

Herf N Turf said:


> sorry, but I can't help but co-opt "Cool Hand Luke" over this one!
> 
> Love the Polaroid T, too.


That's what my close friends call me ha. Ya the girlfriend got me that shirt, total classic


----------



## TubaDawg

DUPLICATE with TYPO. Sorry.


----------



## TubaDawg

TubaDawg said:


> *Currently, I have only one. I was having a great finish to a good cigar on my patio. Since I don't have any LOCAL fellow cigar enthusiasts at this point, I'll try to get another photo in addition to my profile pic.*


Fixed the typo.


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## SeanTheEvans




----------



## Work4Play

SeanTheEvans said:


>


Gangster!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Work4Play said:


> Gangster!


Know what's gangster? :gn
Getting that shot myself in *one try* using phone and its 10 second timer feature.

Straight hood


----------



## TubaDawg

*I had a great time on my quiet patio last evening. Oliva Serie G Robusto and a great ale!*


----------



## defetis

SeanTheEvans said:


>


you guys are weird


----------



## SeanTheEvans

defetis said:


> View attachment 47313


You guy is so weird.


----------



## Bernardini

SeanTheEvans said:


>


Don't mess with Sean!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Work4Play said:


> Gangster!


Gangsta! With those little rims on that Escalade. C'mon Man.


----------



## Work4Play

My gangsta ride...


----------



## TubaDawg

Bernardini said:


> Don't mess with Sean!


*
That is awesome Sean! Thanks for the post.*


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Work4Play said:


> My gangsta ride...


I bet you get excellent mileage :nod:


----------



## Work4Play

SeanTheEvans said:


> I bet you get excellent mileage :nod:


It is a Prius. :dude:


----------



## Auburnguy

Work4Play said:


> My gangsta ride...


Talk about a big extension cord to plug that beast in.


----------



## thechasm442

Hey fellas. Enjoying a Zino Platinum


----------



## Entropydave

...that's me and my dad in my pic - he's 90... Im not. Not a very flattering pic but you can see where I inherited my love of cigars from... someone in another thread mentioned that Proust and his madeleines was a poor analogy - not for me - the first whiff of cigar smoke takes me back to my earliest years....although he always smokes cheap, machine made cigars like Manikins or Villigers (the rectangle shaped ones in the box) I still remember the smell. He smoked the cheap machine rolled ones simply cos they were quick to smoke and easy to get from any tobacconist - and cos he was tight with money too! Occasionally I'd pick up a Cuban Cohiba from Burkitt's in Hove (opened 1874) or an R&J or something nice, but in truth he seems to prefer the cheap ones, I'm sure. Those Cohibas, which were small (Siglo 1) and was £14 ($22.50) so not something I'd do often! I can't really comment on the flavour, but I recall they were quite nice. I think my dad enjoyed them. We rarely smoked at the same time (hence thats why i took the selfie) and because of his short term memory loss meant that although he's smoke it in the evening after I had left, he couldn't recall at all if he enjoyed it! Aaaah the ravages of old age I guess.


----------



## a2dogs




----------



## Merovius

Buddy's wife took this on her iPhone, pardon my laser eyes (2nd from left). Great night w/great friends.



Its nice to put faces to names, dont be shy guys


----------



## llappen




----------



## upnsmoke

Good morning everyone...me enjoying a small smoke and a strong cup of coffee!


----------



## Billb1960

Lightin' up before takin' the contest pic


----------



## KawandaBlack

cool pics!


----------



## anthony d

Wife is in bed with the flu... Kids are asleep. So I went outside to enjoy myself a bit!


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Billb1960 said:


> Lightin' up before takin' the contest pic


What level(s) do you umpire? Conference?


----------



## Billb1960

oleballcoachtn said:


> What level(s) do you umpire? Conference?


High school and college D3 in Oregon


----------



## Darren219

Back in the summer. My content face says it all. Only a few more months until good, sunny weather again.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Thank GOD my SWMBO (she like the term) is HOT.. CUZ I'm UGLY! 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## penna stogey

You don't want my FUGLY mug shot.....we'll see.....


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## Puncher

Very cool pics


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## SDR88




----------



## SPHINX06

always nice smoking on/by the water


----------



## elco69




----------



## gtechva




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

View attachment 52675


I'm really not very photogenic, seems even less so while I'm smoking and making weird facial expressions, but I guess I'll let you be the judge of that. The upper left one is from today.

From upper left clockwise, Oliva G Serie maduro, 5 Vegas Connecticut, Arturo Fuente Hemingway, Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut.


----------



## elco69

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 52675
> 
> 
> I'm really not very photogenic, seems even less so while I'm smoking and making weird facial expressions, but I guess I'll let you be the judge of that. The upper left one is from today.
> 
> From upper left clockwise, Oliva G Serie maduro, 5 Vegas Connecticut, Arturo Fuente Hemingway, Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut.


Absolutely no judgment here. It is just nice to put a face to the screen name!


----------



## NormH3

Just goofin'


----------



## SPHINX06

football in the air and in the lounge
















one of my favorites i took of my nephew smoking


----------



## Brando

Enjoying an Ashton at Rendezvous Lounge in Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Rondo

Taking a break with my go to 20 minute smoke, an Ashton half corona.


----------



## socalocmatt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## saleen0027

Enjoying an Ave Maria!


----------



## gtechva

saleen0027 said:


> Enjoying an Ave Maria!


Hey, "The Transporter" joined Puff. How cool is that?


----------



## quazy50

gtechva said:


> Hey, "The Transporter" joined Puff. How cool is that?


Jason Statham. What a BAMF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saleen0027

gtechva said:


> Hey, "The Transporter" joined Puff. How cool is that?





quazy50 said:


> Jason Statham. What a BAMF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I got something that Jason Statham doesn't have. Love handles and a gut!


----------



## quazy50

saleen0027 said:


> Lol, I got something that Jason Statham doesn't have. Love handles and a gut!


But it would seem you have a fast car??? Saleen? BAMF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

saleen0027 said:


> Enjoying an Ave Maria!












Avatar material. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saleen0027

This was me at work trying to get the longest ash a few months ago. Smoking a Partagas Spanish Rosado. Sorry its flipped, its normal on my desktop but flips when i attach it to the post. :hmm:


----------



## WDS721

Aboard the Norwegian Dawn in 2008. Enjoying a Cuban Montecristo #2 .


----------



## koprut69

Burger,stogie,and a balcony. No smoke laws in Kuwait.


----------



## WABOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Me in Madeira, Portugal.


----------



## greenmonster714

The daily ritual out next to my tomato garden.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

This thread is hysterical.....


----------



## Vincenzo

Smoking a Man O'War Corona outside of my shop this afternoon. That thing packs a kick.


----------



## Yukoner

Enjoying a nearly-perfect smoking Oliva in Haines, Alaska on a recent trip 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ethernaut05

Good day friends. This is me! One of my faves, Holts Cigar Lounge in Philly with my lovely wife! (After a rocking meal!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner

Austin, TX


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Me at The Cigar Factory in New Orleans Bourbon st location, I was definitely a little drunk at the time 









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Me at The Cigar Factory in New Orleans Bourbon st location, I was definitely a little drunk at the time
> 
> View attachment 95705
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


You don't look little. &#128515;


----------



## WABOOM

gtechva said:


> You don't look little. &#128515;


haha!


----------



## ADRUNKK

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Me at The Cigar Factory in New Orleans Bourbon st location, I was definitely a little drunk at the time
> 
> View attachment 95705
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


You look a little toasty at best, rookie. Good start tho nobody likes quitters.


----------



## Ams417

One of my favorite places. Out on the boat.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

ADRUNKK said:


> You look a little toasty at best, rookie. Good start tho nobody likes quitters.


That was the start of the night 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva




----------



## Maxh92

Enjoying a stick with my dog a weekend or two ago.


----------



## Cigary

My ID is my picture years ago...now I have a full beard because I need to hide my identity because of several things I've done in the past where there's a warrant out for me...I use to be just little violent in my 40's and 50's...anger issues an all...not that way anymore thank God.


----------



## PariahDM

I decided to try a late visit to Two Guys Smoke Shop in Nashua and had my first LFD Suave today. It was smooth, creamy, and went well with Root Beer.

The lounge experience was nice too. While the manager cut my cigar I told him how much trouble I had using the stores super powered jet lighter, owned a Zikar torch at home and still had trouble with that. He agreed that sometimes the thing is too strong for some cigars and used one of the lighters for sale to toast my cigar for me. He coached me through using a jet lighter and I had success.

That's how to do things. If you want to make a sale, don't try to coax me into a $25 stick that really won't be better than the $10 one. Be the kind of guy I want to give a pat on the back to. I am now the proud owner of a Vertigo triple jet lighter that I had no intention of buying.


----------



## PariahDM

I couldn't find a special topic just for pipe pics so I'll drop this here.

My first time packing a pipe in many months. It is an estate I picked up for about $80 and let sit for years. It is labled Fatta Amano Ardor Jrano & Holmes Series II 22/100 DR. I'm not very knowledgeable in terms of pipe value but I heard it was a good deal.

I'm smoking Mac Beren Navy Flake flake cut. A tin that sat unopened for quite a while. I went to a small tobacconist. The man was smoking a pipe and I told him I wanted something that was not an aromatic. He stood there puffing on his pipe and said not an aromatic, you should try this. After leaving the store I went to a website that listed it as a great aromatic tobacco. This dismayed me so I set the tin aside to remain unopened until today. 

It didn't smoke or taste like an aromatic and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Valth

Me with my father right before new years. Had some dalwhinnie 15, glenfiddich us exclusive 14, cardhu 12, and glenlivet 12 with us to go with our RP 99's and 2003.















Having a good time here with my wife and one of our friends on new years eve. Had a few drinks and i cant see my eyes lol and it was coldddd
















pew~pew~


----------



## GreenPuffer

Me in my new hat!


----------



## TSBBZM




----------



## Kidvegas

Whazzup up fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

O.K. - I'll say it. And this is just my opinion. I love to smoke cigars, but most people look a little silly to me in photos where they have a cigar in their mouth. I don't find that to be true regarding tobacco pipes.
@Kidvegas ' photo above looks good and he's holding the cigar, not chomping down on it.

A couple of people that usually don't look silly in their photos with a cigar in their mouth - - Arnold Schwarzenegger and JFK. Arnold is physically big enough & puts out the vibe to pull it off, even with a bigger cigar. JFK had the charisma and usually smoked smaller ring gauges than those most common with the general cigar smoker today.


----------



## Kidvegas

Joe Sticks said:


> O.K. - I'll say it. And this is just my opinion. I love to smoke cigars, but most people look a little silly to me in photos where they have a cigar in their mouth. I don't find that to be true regarding tobacco pipes.
> @Kidvegas ' photo above looks good and he's holding the cigar, not chomping down on it.
> 
> A couple of people that usually don't look silly in their photos with a cigar in their mouth - - Arnold Schwarzenegger and JFK. Arnold is physically big enough & puts out the vibe to pull it off, even with a bigger cigar. JFK had the charisma and usually smoked smaller ring gauges than those most common with the general cigar smoker today.


Thanks for the kind words @Joe Sticks 
Funny you mentioned the cigar in mouth, i was seriously contemplating doing just that. Although I've taken quite a few in the past, i fully agree most don't look very good. So at the last minute i changed my mind.

Sent that same shot to the girlfriend and her response was "HOT" she has never said that with the many other pics I've sent while smoking. So I'm thinking good move for me! Hopefully she shows a little appreciation later tonight:wink2:!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks for the kind words @Joe Sticks
> Funny you mentioned the cigar in mouth, i was seriously contemplating doing just that. Although I've taken quite a few in the past, i fully agree most don't look very good. So at the last minute i changed my mind.
> 
> Sent that same shot to the girlfriend and her response was "HOT" she has never said that with the many other pics I've sent while smoking. So I'm thinking good move for me! Hopefully she shows a little appreciation later tonight:wink2:!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny you should mention that. A few years ago I went to a buddy's house and several of us were gonna go on his deck and smoke some cigars. My friends wife, a nice lady who's also quite nice looking was running around, getting us drinks & snacks, etc She has always been a great hostess, but this went above & beyond.

I commented on this to my friend and his reply was " She finds guys smoking cigars to be very manly. "

On the other hand, all the women who mentioned how nice my pipe smoke smelled said that it reminded them of their fathers or grandfathers. They had warm, kindly associations. Its interesting how people feel about things.

Good luck to you tonight with your girlfriend !

P.S. - @Kidvegas - Just because your gf thought you looked 'HOT' doesnt mean she'll think you'll smell hot if you actually smoke it around her or before seeing her. The woman I mentioned above likes the aroma of cigar smoke, but it seems that most women don't.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Joe Sticks said:


> O.K. - I'll say it. And this is just my opinion. I love to smoke cigars, but most people look a little silly to me in photos where they have a cigar in their mouth. I don't find that to be true regarding tobacco pipes.
> @*Kidvegas* ' photo above looks good and he's holding the cigar, not chomping down on it.
> 
> A couple of people that usually don't look silly in their photos with a cigar in their mouth - - Arnold Schwarzenegger and JFK. Arnold is physically big enough & puts out the vibe to pull it off, even with a bigger cigar. JFK had the charisma and usually smoked smaller ring gauges than those most common with the general cigar smoker today.


and here I thought I looked pretty good










Guess I better just keep to the pipe-in-mouth pics


----------



## pwaggs

Pulling the cigar photo off is all about owning the cigar and not letting it own the photo. The photo is of you and the cigar is simply there. Look at any photo of Patton in Europe.


----------



## gtechva

SeanTheEvans said:


> and here I thought I looked pretty good


The Unasmoker:surprise:


----------



## Joe Sticks

IMO today 'New old guy' posted the perfect photo in the introductions section, where he just happens to be smoking a cigar.

No posing. 

Almost by definition, actors and politicians pose. They play to the camera. There's that touch of fakery. 
You can just about bet they spent hours in front of a mirror trying to 'get it right'.

And we amateurs do that too when we pose for a 'cigar photo'. (Minus the mirror.)

BTW I usually look damned silly when I do this too !


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> O.K. - I'll say it. And this is just my opinion. I love to smoke cigars, but most people look a little silly to me in photos where they have a cigar in their mouth...


Okay, I'll say it. I look like Clint Eastwood with a cigar in my mouth. But for some reason the camera never seems to capture that. :ask:

Chomping on a cigar in the side of your mouth looks fine to me. It's the guys who wrap their lips around the cigar like they're blowing (into) it that gives me the willies. Apologies to anyone who smokes that way, But seriously, if you saw yourself you'd stop. >


----------



## Joe Sticks

curmudgeonista said:


> Okay, I'll say it. I look like Clint Eastwood with a cigar in my mouth. But for some reason the camera never seems to capture that. :ask:
> 
> Chomping on a cigar in the side of your mouth looks fine to me. It's the guys who wrap their lips around the cigar like they're blowing (into) it that gives me the willies. Apologies to anyone who smokes that way, But seriously, if you saw yourself you'd stop. >


LOL ! I didn't want to bring up that angle and am glad you brought it up instead.

What comes to mind when you see a guy - shiver - , or gal in a photo with a cigar in their mouth that way ?

In the first case, I also get the willies. (That's mixed with mental images of actual clowns with exploding cigars.) In the second case it all depends on how young and how good looking she may or may not be.

I still smoke cigars, of course . . . . sans selfies doing it


----------



## Joe Sticks

She looks good doing this. Me . . . not so much -


----------



## WABOOM

Jeez, now I have a total complex about posting my "cigar selfie"...


----------



## Joe Sticks

WABOOM said:


> Jeez, now I have a total complex about posting my "cigar selfie"...


IMO yours looks really good. I see Jack's point about cigar to the side.

Of course all of this is for fun (and just someone's opinion) - people will do what they like best. Variety is the spice . . and all that


----------



## gtechva

curmudgeonista said:


> Okay, I'll say it. I look like Clint Eastwood with a cigar in my mouth. But for some reason the camera never seems to capture that.


When my oldest was working at McD's, two long ladies at the register he was running, said you look familiar. Knowing he looks nothing like Brad Pitt, but being my son, he replied, "I been told I look like Brad Pitt". While one of the girls is shaking her head up and down, the other one says, "I don't see it." Andrew said he didn't know which girl was funnier.

On a side note, how does Puff end up with all the cigar smoking male models? This old man will limit the selfies.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Jeez, now I have a total complex about posting my "cigar selfie"...


That makes you normal..any grown @ss man should have a complex about "posting selfies". I'm waiting for that duck lip pose from some of yunz guys.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Okay, I'll say it. I look like Clint Eastwood with a cigar in my mouth. But for some reason the camera never seems to capture that. :ask:
> 
> Chomping on a cigar in the side of your mouth looks fine to me. It's the guys who wrap their lips around the cigar like they're blowing (into) it that gives me the willies. Apologies to anyone who smokes that way, But seriously, if you saw yourself you'd stop. >
> 
> View attachment 106250
> View attachment 106258


Apology accepted.. The side chompers drive me insane. They pull out this spit soaked, gnawed to oblivion cigar and sit it next to my smoke in an ashtray. It ends up looking like half fuente, half mail pouch side chew. The other thing is the drool that always seems to leak out of the corner of their mouth. Nope doesn't make me wanna puke at all.

I admit, I do the side chomp when I'm workin in the yard , in my shop or fire up a parodi , but I'm by myself.

I have to say the only guys that looked normal ,to me, we're the old "mobster" guys from Youngstown. They came up for big money poker games when I was a kid playing in the late 80s. They've been smoking big rg smokes the same way for 50 years and their mouth , over the years, formed to the cigar.

But to each their own. As long as you're enjoying it. It's all good.


----------



## blackrabbit

I don't normally side chomp, but for the photo I figured I'd better not spread the willies around.


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Apology accepted.. The side chompers drive me insane. They pull out this spit soaked, gnawed to oblivion cigar and sit it next to my smoke in an ashtray. It ends up looking like half fuente, half mail pouch side chew. The other thing is the drool that always seems to leak out of the corner of their mouth. Nope doesn't make me wanna puke at all.
> 
> I admit, I do the side chomp when I'm workin in the yard , in my shop or fire up a parodi , but I'm by myself.
> 
> I have to say the only guys that looked normal ,to me, we're the old "mobster" guys from Youngstown. They came up for big money poker games when I was a kid playing in the late 80s. They've been smoking big rg smokes the same way for 50 years and their mouth , over the years, formed to the cigar.
> 
> But to each their own. As long as you're enjoying it. It's all good.


Gotta guy at the lounge who's a notorious side chomper. Looking at his spit soaked chewed up cigars is definitely bile inducing. Reminds me of the half chewed food my brother used to leave around the house when he was a toddler lol.

The guy is a great BOTL and has been smoking gars for a long time. Thats his way and I'm not advocating that he should change what he enjoys. Just simply agreeing not a pleasant sight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash-wizard

60th birthday cigar in Cabo San Lucas. Cohiba Siglo V, awesome smoke!


----------



## gtechva

crash-wizard said:


> 60th birthday cigar in Cabo San Lucas. Cohiba Siglo V, awesome smoke!


Happy Birthday


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy birthday @crash-wizard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Ditto.....Happy 60th!!!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Is that a recent photo ? I don't think he said either way . . . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crash-wizard

Thanks for the birthday wishes! The photo was taken last week in Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## Joe Sticks

crash-wizard said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes! The photo was taken last week in Cabo San Lucas.


In that case Happy (belated) Birthday !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK

Took the kids up to Berryessa this Saturday to see the glory hole flowing over since it's been 8 to 10 years since the last times it's done so. I had my pipe in hand, still no cigar pics as I'm not real camera friendly. One will pop up naturally one of these days that I'll post up on here. I just don't force photo's as I pretty much hate em.


----------



## UBC03

ADRUNKK said:


> Took the kids up to Berryessa this Saturday to see the glory hole flowing over since it's been 8 to 10 years since the last times it's done so. I had my pipe in hand, still no cigar pics as I'm not real camera friendly. One will pop up naturally one of these days that I'll post up on here. I just don't force photo's as I pretty much hate em.


Cool..I'm not a big pic guy either..I think there's one of me floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Saetherhaug

I have many photos of me smoking, but this is my favourite.
It's from my days as a medic in the Norwegian army, and we had a day off so me and a friend went fishing. 
It was a beautiful day, both for us and the mosquitos. So i pulled out the big guns, and fired up my Montecristo no.4 (Last stick i had at the time)


----------



## poppajon75

Contemplating the big things in life..... Maybe a Corona would be nice...... Is the sun ever going to shine here again.... Did I wash my hands after I pee'd.... Why does this cigar taste funny..... A nap would be nice.


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks702

Enjoying a relaxing afternoon at Cigarbox Las Vegas


----------



## Francionado

I had my last big concrete pour so i figured a cigar would be the perfect way to celebrate,the weather wasn’t the greatest for cigar(-19dc) but hey! Cigar at work!!!


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*Dude, literally ...*



poppajon75 said:


> Contemplating the big things in life..... Maybe a Corona would be nice...... Is the sun ever going to shine here again.... Did I wash my hands after I pee'd.... Why does this cigar taste funny..... A nap would be nice.


Laughing out loud ... yes, maybe after two glasses of scotch in the hot tub with a smoke (hard to take a pic of that) but thanks ... needed a good laugh after a very typical Monday (after a couple days on vacation in the French Quarter).

NB - NOT laughing at the pic big dog !

~CB


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

Kidvegas said:


> Whazzup up fellas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My boy Spicoli ! Looking good brother !

Peace,

~CB


----------



## TexasSparky

Just lit up a nice Powstanie at my local cigar lounge.


----------



## Shadowdogg

Smoking my first Ezra Zion cigar...
















Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

With out the mask today










Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> With out the mask today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Where's the mask...I MISS THE MASK!

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## greasemonger

I thought I heard the neighbor's cat again


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189394&stc=1&d=1520135300

My wife says are you on that Puff Nuts forum again! Now she calls this, me, Puff Nut!


----------



## Pandyboy

Good thread. Here's me!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Where's the mask...I MISS THE MASK!
> 
> sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


Ha funny guy, think I will start a "post a pic of your toes holding a cigar"  haha

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Ha funny guy, think I will start a "post a pic of your toes holding a cigar"  haha
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Sorry. Sorry. SOOOOOOO SORRY..lol

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Sorry. Sorry. SOOOOOOO SORRY..lol
> 
> sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


I couldn't do that to be honest, think that would gross me out... sorry for the threat and the thought ..

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## Cossie

Done with work. Ready for bed. Spent some time with a Sancho Panza Triple Anejo. Courtesy of Sophie0503. 

Thanks Brother. She ain't a bad ol' gal. 
....my chest has sunglasses too?


----------



## bellts

JtAv8tor said:


> Ha funny guy, think I will start a "post a pic of your toes holding a cigar"  haha
> 
> Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


Please don't.


----------



## msmith1986

Manic Monday smoking a baby UC in between stuff on the move.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

trying to enjoy the first cigar of the day and all I could hear was those stupid starlings rattling around in the gutters again


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Pairing a La Aroma De Cuba with a dram of Elijah Craig Barrel Proof


----------



## ebnash

A little humor for the day


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoying the 45 degree heat wave...


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=193994&stc=1&d=1521503157

Ok Wasn't going to do this but someone else took pic and posted at a lounge with my phone. LOL


----------



## Madderduro

I don't ever smoke in the garage but its the only refuge from the snow...45% chance of over 10 inches of these lil white demons...anybody out there driving be careful!!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

My favorite place to smoke....


----------



## NLFred

Havig my first Tabernacle in a long time


----------



## bcannon87

From the Thunderdome (Pecos, TX)









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron




----------



## BOSSTANK

Blurred the band due to an unmentionable cigar ~


----------



## bcannon87

BOSSTANK said:


> Blurred the band due to an unmentionable cigar ~


Unmentionable? Like forum rules? Been gone for a bit and I imagine things have changed don't wanna make a mistake. DM if needed.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Excuse me, I burnt my tongue!


----------



## TexaSmoke




----------



## UBC03

bcannon87 said:


> Unmentionable? Like forum rules? Been gone for a bit and I imagine things have changed don't wanna make a mistake. DM if needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## ForMud

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


That's exactly how I thought you would look like.

I've been on forms for the last 15+ years. I always found it interesting the mental image I form of what people would look like just from their postings and user names.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> That's exactly how I thought you would look like.
> 
> I've been on forms for the last 15+ years. I always found it interesting the mental image I form of what people would look like just from their postings and user names.


If you search the forums you will find many pictures of me.:vs_cool:
My life is an open book.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@ForMud Anytime i try to picture what someone looks like its not even close.
You have a gift my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

I'm not that good, been wrong more than right.

But hey, a Tony from Brooklyn....Not so much. 

Used to hangout with some guys from Garden City.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> That's exactly how I thought you would look like.
> 
> I've been on forms for the last 15+ years. I always found it interesting the mental image I form of what people would look like just from their postings and user names.


I always form a mental picture of forum members I see that frequently post... and I was off big time with Tony haha...


----------



## BOSSTANK

I usually look different in my picture of me that I posted. This is the longest my beard has ever been, I’m usually just scruffy... I’m digging the beard though. Makes me look a lot older is the only thing I dislike. It will probably be shaved when it gets hot again though.


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> I usually look different in my picture of me that I posted. This is the longest my beard has ever been, I'm usually just scruffy... I'm digging the beard though. Makes me look a lot older is the only thing I dislike. It will probably be shaved when it gets hot again though.


Now you, I was way off....Older, tall, clean shaved, real short hair....


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Now you, I was way off....Older, tall, clean shaved, real short hair....


Nah, bro. Boss is from Monroe...the land of Duck Dynasty. Lol


----------



## Peapaw

My profile actually is me in all my bald bearded glory.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud

At least your hair went south......


----------



## UBC03

Peapaw said:


> My profile actually is me in all my bald bearded glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You should comb your beard back and part it.. people would think you were a hippie. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

UBC03 said:


> You should comb your beard back and part it.. people would think you were a hippie. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'll pass on that idea. Lol

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> My profile actually is me in all my bald bearded glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


That beard is at epic wizard level... I think it just tried to cast a spell on me to send you some cigars. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

On this day, not too long ago, I discovered it's difficult to not look entirely ridiculous in a photo while smoking a 60RG cigar...


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Nah, bro. Boss is from Monroe...the land of Duck Dynasty. Lol


Yup! My old house I moved from is about 11 houses down from Willie and Korie Robertson's house.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Yup! My old house I moved from is about 11 houses down from Willie and Korie Robertson's house.


Very cool.


----------



## Bigjohn

BOSSTANK said:


> Yup! My old house I moved from is about 11 houses down from Willie and Korie Robertson's house.


Never been but the company I work for here on the west coast is actually headquartered out of Monroe. Keep meaning to get out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Nothing as good as Peapaws. Longest I've ever had it, been Sept since I've trimmed it. 
I was thinking on the way home yesterday....I've had a beard since about 1985 after I got out of the Army.
Shaved it off three time...
Once cause my boss jokingly told me he'd pay me a $2 more an hour if I did...Well I did, and he did. Then I grew it right back.
Second was for my younger brothers wedding. My daughters were young and it scared them. Then I grew it back right back.
The last time was in the early 2000s. Took a big chunk out of it while drunk trimming, so I cut it off....Even my dogs made fun of me. So I grew it right back.


----------



## Peapaw

I had a goatee of various lengths for over 20 years, then about 3 years ago I decided to let it grow. 
I wish it would grow another 10 -12 inches and all of it would turn silver/white but it's at max length. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Bigjohn

ForMud said:


> Nothing as good as Peapaws. Longest I've ever had it, been Sept since I've trimmed it.
> 
> I was thinking on the way home yesterday....I've had a beard since about 1985 after I got out of the Army.
> 
> Shaved it off three time...
> 
> Once cause my boss jokingly told me he'd pay me a $2 more an hour if I did...Well I did, and he did. Then I grew it right back.
> 
> Second was for my younger brothers wedding. My daughters were young and it scared them. Then I grew it back right back.
> 
> The last time was in the early 2000s. Took a big chunk out of it while drunk trimming, so I cut it off....Even my dogs made fun of me. So I grew it right back.
> 
> View attachment 236400


Is this Todd Hoffman?

https://gamecuddle.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/todd-hoffman-better.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Bigjohn said:


> Is this Todd Hoffman?
> 
> https://gamecuddle.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/todd-hoffman-better.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a few of us can pull the look off.....:grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

For my bearded BOTL... good stuff right here:
https://www.amazon.com/Grave-Before...=1-10&keywords=grave+before+shave+cigar+blend


----------



## Scotchpig

Not my best photo but it'll do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Not my best photo but it'll do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly how I pictured you, Scott.


----------



## ForMud

My wife watches that show "Blue Bloods" with Tom Selleck in it. I'll walk by and tell her "Look how miserable he is now working in NYC, married with kids, all kid of problems at work... Compared to how he was as Magnum living on a estate in Hawaii, cool job, cool car, single, chasing women, a friend with a helicopter.....The man had it made, but now I feel sorry for him" 
It doesn't help she hated that show. :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PanzaVerde

Beard is getting longer but not as long as it used to be










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

At a car show back in the summer driving my friends '57 vette


----------



## Edgy85

Smoking what was probably a fake cohiba robustos in Spain 2 years ago.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

This was me back in April of last year and then again last month before I had to cut back my glory... Stupid job interview.
















Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Someone needs to do a study on the correlation of cigar smoke and facial hair growth......I'm noticing a trend. :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Someone needs to do a study on the correlation of cigar smoke and facial hair growth......I'm noticing a trend. :grin2:


None here. Work doesn't allow it. If they did, I'd have a monster beard.


----------



## Dran

TexaSmoke said:


> ForMud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to do a study on the correlation of cigar smoke and facial hair growth......I'm noticing a trend. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> 
> 
> None here. Work doesn't allow it. If they did, I'd have a monster beard.
Click to expand...

same here..... Well, a kick-ass goat anyway, never could grow a full beard without looking like a diseased Chihuahua.


----------



## Matt_21

Same here. I'm all patchy...like Joe Dirt.
I just grow a little patch on the chin so people know which chin is the real one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edgy85 said:


> Smoking what was probably a fake cohiba robustos in Spain 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it Fake cigars in Spain.
Are about as plentiful as unicorns!:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I highly doubt it Fake cigars in Spain.
> 
> Are about as plentiful as unicorns!:vs_cool:


From what I remember it was from a desktop humidor in a newsagent store. No humidity control. Surprised the beetles didn't burst out of it as soon as the torch went near haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

The wintertime calls for a beard, but I usually just keep a goatee the rest of the year. There does seem to be a large portion of us with facial hair though!


----------



## ScottyB

My ugly mug.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That beard is at epic wizard level... I think it just tried to cast a spell on me to send you some cigars. :vs_laugh:


Ahhh Mr Wizard a new name for Peapaw! You're right has that look.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Have a cigar while working a part time gig? Why yes, I think I will...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

It is a beautiful day today. Got the grill fired up and having a stick or three.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaved my yeard off...


----------



## ADRUNKK

Rabidawise said:


> The wintertime calls for a beard, but I usually just keep a goatee the rest of the year. There does seem to be a large portion of us with facial hair though!


You remind me of Tom Segura.


----------



## Rabidawise

ADRUNKK said:


> You remind me of Tom Segura.


No clue who he is, but I'll take it as a compliment!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> No clue who he is, but I'll take it as a compliment!


He's a comedian and is pretty hilarious. I think he has some Netflix specials.


----------



## Rondo

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Have a cigar while working a part time gig? Why yes, I think I will...


That's up there with taking a 20 minute dump on the clock. 
RG for you, Brother.


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> He's a comedian and is pretty hilarious. I think he has some Netflix specials.


Nice! I'll check him out!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rondo said:


> That's up there with taking a 20 minute dump on the clock.
> RG for you, Brother.


:vs_laugh:

I take advantage of opportunities when and where I can.


----------



## Docv_73

Must be nice. We aren't supposed to smoke in uniform, unless we can be hidden from public eye, and being in a squad or on any city proper would get us fired.



Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Have a cigar while working a part time gig? Why yes, I think I will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docv_73

I couldn't resist this. I'm from Iowa, where it's been single digit temps for as long as I can remember, with weeks below zero (we had several days of temps around -28, with wind chills around -60), so opportunities to smoke a cigar have been... limited... Well, I had to go to Houston to help my daughter... So... 

One morning I woke up at 6:30, and at 7:00 I sat OUTSIDE on the patio. It was
59 degrees... FIFTY-NINE degrees. I haven't seen temps like that in MONTHS. Taking advantage was a must. So I grab a red dot Cohiba and soak up the quietude. Boy, that was nice.


----------



## Docv_73

This was the last time I got to smoke outside. This was at a buddy's house, the temp was in the 20s, and there was a light dusting of snow. Since then we've had about 50 inches snow, and maybe 10 days above 30 degrees.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Docv_73 said:


> Must be nice. We aren't supposed to smoke in uniform, unless we can be hidden from public eye, and being in a squad or on any city proper would get us fired.


Thankfully essentially every sheriff we've had in recent memory has been a smoker of either cigars, cigarettes, or both. We do have a policy, but it is 100% ignored. :grin2:


----------



## poppajon75

Resting my back while enjoying a nighttime snack outside.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good night with the guys.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Good night with the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sweet tats bro... i have none but i keep saying one day i will get some


----------



## BOSSTANK

poppajon75 said:


> Resting my back while enjoying a nighttime snack outside.


For some reason in my mind I had you pictured as an 85 year old man haha


----------



## poppajon75

BOSSTANK said:


> For some reason in my mind I had you pictured as an 85 year old man haha


It must be because I'm wise beyond my years 
Just a 43 year old becoming more cynical by the day.


----------



## BOSSTANK

poppajon75 said:


> It must be because I'm wise beyond my years
> Just a 43 year old becoming more cynical by the day.


43 here too...:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Good night with the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Glancing at this on my phone, the dart board and your hat blended together. I was wondering wtf you were wearing. Thought it was some kinda bonnet.. bold fashion statement bro.

Old eyes + small phone = me laughing to myself like I'm insane..(at least that's the look the dogs are giving me)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Glancing at this on my phone, the dart board and your hat blended together. I was wondering wtf you were wearing. Thought it was some kinda bonnet.. bold fashion statement bro.
> 
> Old eyes + small phone = me laughing to myself like I'm insane..(at least that's the look the dogs are giving me)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm very fashion forward. Always a trendsetter. Hahaha!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## scott.rice.7127

Just me and the other half
















Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> For some reason in my mind I had you pictured as an 85 year old man haha


He is.. he has really good skin care products and Florida humidity.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Garyk

Magnum 54 time


----------



## Olecharlie

Blue skys


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> He is.. he has really good skin care products and Florida humidity.....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I was planning on turning a profit with my secrets, but....


----------



## Rondo

In transition from the winter cave to the deck. 








Yeah, it's ghetto, but it's our ghetto.


----------



## Scotchpig

Pup seems to enjoy his/ her throne!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> Blue skys


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> In transition from the winter cave to the deck.
> View attachment 241628
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ghetto, but it's our ghetto.


Can't wait for another pic of the dog in the pool with a shark fin float this summer.


----------



## UBC03

Last week for the winter fur... haircut and shave on next week's schedule..

My apprentice calls me sir and apologizes constantly. I was talking to another older guy about the kid, he said " you look pissed and a little crazy, the kid's scared to death of ya". lol

I've had an apprentice scared to talk to me for weeks. I asked the kid why. He said, I told him " if I heard his voice one more #@$/in time I'd snap him in half"... two weeks we worked together, literally not one word.. lol

the reason I freaked at him...he had just taken a scaffold class at apprentice school and had ALOT of opinions on how to build it. Nothing worse than a kid trying to do things "his way" 60+ feet in the air.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


>


The Dude abides...


----------



## Rabidawise

curmudgeonista said:


> The Dude abides...


You beat me to it!


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> The Dude abides...


Yea.. I get that ALOT

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Yea.. I get that ALOT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Don't roll on shabbas and drink a Caucasian. No worries.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

valentinometalart said:


> (link removed)
> 
> It uses radiant heat and works so much better than expected. It toast only the end of the cigar and looks great too. Hope you like.


 @*curmudgeonista*
What do you think of this?

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> valentinometalart said:
> 
> 
> 
> (link removed)
> 
> It uses radiant heat and works so much better than expected. It toast only the end of the cigar and looks great too. Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> @*curmudgeonista*
> What do you think of this?
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He's gone


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sheriff!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Cigary

UBC03 said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone
> 
> 
> 
> Dust in the wind....and I didn't get a chance to abuse him....&#128555;
Click to expand...


----------



## Bird-Dog

TexaSmoke said:


> @*curmudgeonista*
> What do you think of this?


I missed all the excitement. Visiting my mom in the hospital all evening.

Makes me wonder, though, if the guy is unaware of how many times actual cigar smokers have tried and failed with one of these...










And, no, that was NOT toasting!


----------



## ForMud

I used to threaten to brand my little brother with one of those.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

View at your own risk!


----------



## Spencer480

Couldn't think of a better way to start a long shift.


----------



## Docv_73

I can't get enough of this post. I keep coming back to it, trying to remember where I left off, but... What's with all of the blocked images? Is that admin blocking them, or are they "blocked" because I don't have a membership to whatever site is hosting the URL?


----------



## UBC03

Docv_73 said:


> I can't get enough of this post. I keep coming back to it, trying to remember where I left off, but... What's with all of the blocked images? Is that admin blocking them, or are they "blocked" because I don't have a membership to whatever site is hosting the URL?


Direct your question here

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_sfid=159&share_fid=975337&share_type=sf


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ForMud said:


> I used to threaten to brand my little brother with one of those.


I wonder how many people even know what that IS anymore!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Last week for the winter fur... haircut and shave on next week's schedule..
> 
> My apprentice calls me sir and apologizes constantly. I was talking to another older guy about the kid, he said " you look pissed and a little crazy, the kid's scared to death of ya". lol
> 
> I've had an apprentice scared to talk to me for weeks. I asked the kid why. He said, I told him " if I heard his voice one more #@$/in time I'd snap him in half"... two weeks we worked together, literally not one word.. lol
> 
> the reason I freaked at him...he had just taken a scaffold class at apprentice school and had ALOT of opinions on how to build it. Nothing worse than a kid trying to do things "his way" 60+ feet in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





curmudgeonista said:


> The Dude abides...


I'll have a Stella Ar-Tows!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'll have a Stella Ar-Tows!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Worst part is, that's my beer when we go out... lol

Got a hair cut, now I look more like Dan Goodman.


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Worst part is, that's my beer when we go out... lol
> 
> Got a hair cut, now I look more like Dan Goodman.


Dan Goodman? John Goodman played Dan on Rosanne. Gave me a laugh at least because you do look like him. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> Dan Goodman? John Goodman played Dan on Rosanne. Gave me a laugh at least because you do look like him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dan is John's evil twin.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> View at your own risk!
> 
> View attachment 243326


Ha, a real man with a real cigar and a purpose!


----------



## msmith1986

I don't know about all this beard talk, I prefer to have no hair to deal with and I was too lazy to trim my face this morning. I'm stuck in the garage because it's fricking raining again.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I don't know about all this beard talk, I prefer to have no hair to deal with and I was too lazy to trim my face this morning. I'm stuck in the garage because it's fricking raining again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I wish I could have a beard at work. Dang OSHA laws are killing me, but keeping me safe. Way too many dangerous chemicals where I work.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Feel your pain Tyson... My plan is to get out of security after the move so i can grow some fuzz!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'd love to get out of the refineries, but the pay is too good and the job is too easy. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I'd love to get out of the refineries, but the pay is too good and the job is too easy.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Good pay and easy! That's what I call a bearded sacrifice! :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> I wish I could have a beard at work. Dang OSHA laws are killing me, but keeping me safe. Way too many dangerous chemicals where I work.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Not for me. I'm itching at this point. When my smoke is done I'm trimming my face before shower and bed.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

msmith1986 said:


> I don't know about all this beard talk, I prefer to have no hair to deal with and I was too lazy to trim my face this morning. I'm stuck in the garage because it's fricking raining again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I wish I had a garage to smoke in for those rainy days  At work, not even an awning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

msmith1986 said:


> Not for me. I'm itching at this point. When my smoke is done I'm trimming my face before shower and bed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The itch only lasts for a couple of days. Beard oil helps a lot though!


----------



## SilkyJ

Check out my awesome sunburn from being out on the bay all day fishing. I'm going to enjoy this tomorrow at work. Seems like everytime I go to work with a sunburn we have a fire lol.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## msmith1986

Bigjohn said:


> I wish I had a garage to smoke in for those rainy days  At work, not even an awning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm smoking in the garage at home, sitting in the half where my project car goes, but it's outside getting a rain bath at the moment. I also have a closed in breezeway between the house and garage, and my basement office has an exhaust fan. Work though, I smoke everywhere because I'm a contractor, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

I couldn't imagine not having a beard especially since can barely get any on my head. About 2 years and getting longer


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice Beard!


----------



## PanzaVerde

Olecharlie said:


> Nice Beard!


Gracias. Haven't been clean shaven but once in the last 8 years or so. Trying to find out how long it will get right now


----------



## Peapaw

PanzaVerde said:


> Gracias. Haven't been clean shaven but once in the last 8 years or so. Trying to find out how long it will get right now


Mine didn't get anywhere near the length I wanted.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Peapaw said:


> Mine didn't get anywhere near the length I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It gets any longer, you're gonna have to hold it up to take a leak..


----------



## PanzaVerde

Peapaw said:


> Mine didn't get anywhere near the length I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Everyone has a terminal length from what I read. Some grow long some not so much. Those guys that have them down to their knees is crazy.



UBC03 said:


> It gets any longer, you're gonna have to hold it up to take a leak..


My wife gets annoyed all the time with how long it is. Nearly about time to start tying it up


----------



## Peapaw

UBC03 said:


> It gets any longer, you're gonna have to hold it up to take a leak..


Lol..... just a tad shorter than that would be perfect.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SilkyJ said:


> Check out my awesome sunburn from being out on the bay all day fishing. I'm going to enjoy this tomorrow at work. Seems like everytime I go to work with a sunburn we have a fire lol.
> View attachment 244464


Better sunburn than steam ....but sweating is still gonna suck!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

Peapaw said:


> Mine didn't get anywhere near the length I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





PanzaVerde said:


> Gracias. Haven't been clean shaven but once in the last 8 years or so. Trying to find out how long it will get right now


Look what just popped up on my news feed. Coincidence?

Study shows men with beards carry more germs than dogs

http://flip.it/PQntw2


----------



## Peapaw

UBC03 said:


> Look what just popped up on my news feed. Coincidence?
> 
> Study shows men with beards carry more germs than dogs
> 
> http://flip.it/PQntw2


Yeah yeah... I've heard it before..

I've also heard that an office coffee cup and a phone has more fecal matter than a toilet seat.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

UBC03 said:


> Look what just popped up on my news feed. Coincidence?
> 
> Study shows men with beards carry more germs than dogs
> 
> http://flip.it/PQntw2


Ha I see those all the time. I am not a germaphobe so it doesn't bother me not one bit. I believe in making my immune system stronger.


----------



## Peapaw

PanzaVerde said:


> Ha I see those all the time. I am not a germaphobe so it doesn't bother me not one bit. I believe in making my immune system stronger.


I'm hardly ever sick... I can't remember the last time I took a sick day from work.

Well there was the DVT a few years ago but that's not from germs.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Just Chillin!









Sent from the garage


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Just Chillin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


Good to see you back bro. I'm hit or miss lately being so busy.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docv_73

Sitting in a beachside restaurant in West Bay, on Isla Roatan, Honduras, with a local beer, smoking a non. Went snorkeling, then ate a great a lunch here, and finished with this. What a great day!!!!


----------



## Docv_73

Why did my picture post upside down? I tried redoing it a few times, from two different locations/folders.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Docv_73 said:


> Why did my picture post upside down? I tried redoing it a few times, from two different locations/folders.


That happens to me sometimes. I found that changing the orientation of the photo on the computer, saving it, and then returning it to normal and resaving it generally fixes the issue.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Docv_73 said:


> Why did my picture post upside down? I tried redoing it a few times, from two different locations/folders.


You're below the equator


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You're below the equator


Yeah. Maybe you're in Australia. 
Sincerely,  @ebnash


----------



## Edgy85

My fave activity. 
Sat on my beanbag in the garden smoking a cigar. 
Life doesn't get much better. 
Have a good Saturday night folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Edgy85 said:


> My fave activity.
> Sat on my beanbag in the garden smoking a cigar.
> Life doesn't get much better.
> Have a good Saturday night folks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I had hair like that once, but I was 14.
I'll trade you a box of Padrons for it.


----------



## Edgy85

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I had hair like that once, but I was 14.
> 
> I'll trade you a box of Padrons for it.


Hahaha I don't know how to take that comment but by all means send the padrons!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I miss my hair too... out:


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> I miss my hair too... out:


I don't miss mine at all, I wish the rest of it on my head would fall out!!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docv_73

During my excursion to the Caribbean last week, for the first time in my life, my scalp suffered sun burn. My SCALP!!! The emotional pain was way worse than the burn.


----------



## Peapaw

Docv_73 said:


> During my excursion to the Caribbean last week, for the first time in my life, my scalp suffered sun burn. My SCALP!!! The emotional pain was way worse than the burn.


Ha. I was getting scalp sunburn in high school.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Whatchu lookin' at?!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Smoking a Sweet Jane by Deadwood Tobacco while hosting a tailgate at Miller Park for the top performers on my team at work!


----------



## ACasazza

On the golf course today


----------



## PanzaVerde

Well I have an opportunity at work coming up and it was time to cut the beard. Hated to see it go but it was time. I think over two year I had on this one.

The other day









And now. My head seems so small









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

PanzaVerde said:


> Well I have an opportunity at work coming up and it was time to cut the beard. Hated to see it go but it was time. I think over two year I had on this one.
> 
> The other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now. My head seems so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at you! Lookin all reputable and shiz....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Rabidawise said:


> Look at you! Lookin all reputable and shiz....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right!!!! I couldn't go fully clean shaven though. This is about as short as I will ever have it. I look like a naked mole rat when I shave completey :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw

PanzaVerde said:


> Well I have an opportunity at work coming up and it was time to cut the beard. Hated to see it go but it was time. I think over two year I had on this one.
> 
> The other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now. My head seems so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rabidawise said:


> Look at you! Lookin all reputable and shiz....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny thing is, looks more ready and willing to kick some body's azz with the shorter beard.


----------



## Rabidawise

Peapaw said:


> Funny thing is, looks more ready and willing to kick some body's azz with the shorter beard.


Right? Not that that long beard isn't impressive as hell, but the short one gives you kind of an intimidating look @PanzaVerde!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Could probably have something to do with I had to squint to see the phone. Ready to have glasses so I don’t have to do that anymore.


----------



## Rabidawise

Too dang hot outside! Most of the hair had to go! (You know, the parts that aren't falling out already!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Too dang hot outside! Most of the hair had to go! (You know, the parts that aren't falling out already!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, there's that VSG! And hair is overrated.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Rabidawise said:


> Too dang hot outside! Most of the hair had to go! (You know, the parts that aren't falling out already!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hey, there's that VSG! And hair is overrated.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I'm sure y'all have heard this before but truth bears repeating...
God only made so many perfect heads, the rest he covered with hair.


----------



## Olecharlie

PanzaVerde said:


> Well I have an opportunity at work coming up and it was time to cut the beard. Hated to see it go but it was time. I think over two year I had on this one.
> 
> The other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now. My head seems so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice beard but hey work is more important, more cigars lol. Unfortunately people are judged by their looks.


----------



## Cossie

I forgot what the hell I was smoking that night. It was so humid when I worked out, I got drunk off two beers!!!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Three Amigos last night. Smoking with @Travoline and He Who Must Not Be Named.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Rabidawise said:


> Three Amigos last night. Smoking with @Travoline and He Who Must Not Be Named.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Voldemort!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## zcziggy

found this gem of a thread....it was fun to see some of you guys there :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wow this is an oldie but goodie. 




“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## OldGringo

Late fall ride Northwest of Houston. That’s (Left to Right) Nam, Duck, and the OldGringo. Nam is the only warrior I’ve ever known with a 2 page DD-214. Duck retired Motor Officer and SWAT Team Leader. Both tough hombres.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The day after my birthday before i put the Corvette away for the winter.
My friend Lisa was up from Florida we went to Lugers for a steak.
Stopped to smoke the sneak snapped the pic.:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The day after my birthday before i put the Corvette away for the winter.
> My friend Lisa was up from Florida we went to Lugers for a steak.
> Stopped to smoke the sneak snapped the pic.:vs_laugh:


Lugers eh? damn.....


----------



## OldGringo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The day after my birthday before i put the Corvette away for the winter.
> My friend Lisa was up from Florida we went to Lugers for a steak.
> Stopped to smoke the sneak snapped the pic.:vs_laugh:


Took a minute to Google Peter Luger and damn that looks good! Around my area we have a Del Frisco's, Pappas Brothers, Brenners, Brennan's, Taste of Texas, and my personal favorite Ruth Chris. I can still remember when a few of those steak house's allowed us to smoke cigars in the bar after a meal. GOOD TIMES!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OldGringo said:


> Took a minute to Google Peter Luger and damn that looks good! Around my area we have a Del Frisco's, Pappas Brothers, Brenners, Brennan's, Taste of Texas, and my personal favorite Ruth Chris. I can still remember when a few of those steak house's allowed us to smoke cigars in the bar after a meal. GOOD TIMES!


You guys got the best beef in the country! :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalJaybird

poppajon75 said:


> Contemplating the big things in life..... Maybe a Corona would be nice...... Is the sun ever going to shine here again.... Did I wash my hands after I pee'd.... Why does this cigar taste funny..... A nap would be nice.


SO you started this whole Corona mess! You just thought about it in 2017 and POOF! Here it is! I think you need to send me all the cigars you currently have as punishment!! And I'll forget this whole thing! 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## poppajon75

NorCalJaybird said:


> SO you started this whole Corona mess! You just thought about it in 2017 and POOF! Here it is! I think you need to send me all the cigars you currently have as punishment!! And I'll forget this whole thing!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


Must be the Butterfly Effect. 
You wouldn't want the modest, well acclimated stash I've got. I'm a cheap and cheerful kinda guy 

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking good there man :smile2:


----------



## CrustyCat

Rocky Patel Junior Connecticut.


----------



## Rondo

^^^
Very cool. 
You look like George Peppard in the ‘83 GMC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> ^^^
> Very cool.
> You look like George Peppard in the '83 GMC.


Yes he does!
I miss george what a great actor!
:vs_cool:


----------



## CrustyCat

Rondo said:


> ^^^
> Very cool.
> You look like George Peppard in the '83 GMC.


mmm..ok. :smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Just chilling!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I sent this one to my nephew in Florida to make him jealous. He hates to smoke alone so we always burn a bundle when we get together. Pretty sure it's an Oliva Serie V maduro especial from a couple weeks ago. My wife took the picture and wouldn't send it to me to post cause she's getting jealous of the time I'm spending on the board. I keep telling her to take up the hobby so she can have fun too! I'm hoping I can wear her down eventually.


It's tough being the first one on the thread after the kid.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My girl snapped this yesterday.
She named it your name is Chuck and you really don't give a {fill in the blank gents]Lol
Yes that is gasoline and a lit cigar.
Please don't try this at home.
Grandma used to say R.I.P 
"GOD watches over drunks idiots and children"
I think she was right.


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My girl snapped this yesterday.
> 
> She named it your name is Chuck and you really don't give a {fill in the blank gents]Lol
> 
> Yes that is gasoline and a lit cigar.
> 
> Please don't try this at home.
> 
> Grandma used to say R.I.P
> 
> "GOD watches over drunks idiots and children"
> 
> I think she was right.


Definitely a carpenter. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I’m starting to feel like a ham! My wife is getting into this cigar forum vibe so now she asks me if I want her to take my picture. The coyotes are getting started early tonight.


----------



## PTAaron

Smoking comic book character style


----------



## jurgenph

Don't think I posted in here yet...


Cheers,
J.


----------



## bowhunter444

Little chilly here in New Jersey today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

In the 40s. In my garage.


----------



## assoc




----------



## Olecharlie

Braved up and smoked a gifted g just not my cup of tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

That lettuce is looking sweet, Charles.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

Oldie of me, April 1999 in Canada smokin' a real Cuban.


----------



## Aimless1

Colder outside than in here


----------



## wisdomwalker

If this was in 3D it would poke your eye out!


----------



## assoc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vice Merchant

Enjoyed a Crowned Heads Mil Dias earlier today! Perfect for one of the warmest days in New York!


----------



## zcziggy




----------



## Rondo

That Florida sun makes your skin look awful dry there, Zig.


----------



## tryan606

Messing withe camera on my phone. Just figured out I can change the background. Lol









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

tryan606 said:


> Messing withe camera on my phone. Just figured out I can change the background. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Now if you can figure out how to fix the FOREGROUND you'd be in business..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Now if you can figure out how to fix the FOREGROUND you'd be in business..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ain't no fixing that....


----------



## dstacy969

My wife took this pic of me at a cigar shop on vacation in Portland, OR, a couple of weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

dstacy969 said:


> My wife took this pic of me at a cigar shop on vacation in Portland, OR, a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Vacation in Portland would be a contradiction in terms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstacy969

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Vacation in Portland would be a contradiction in terms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! Well, we had always wanted to see the Pacific Northwest, so we spent a week in Washington and a week in Oregon. Beautiful area, especially outside the cities.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

dstacy969 said:


> LOL! Well, we had always wanted to see the Pacific Northwest, so we spent a week in Washington and a week in Oregon. Beautiful area, especially outside the cities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh Oregon is beautiful, just not Portland anymore
I live outside of Bend
Still nice here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

